#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Практика без учителя,как и советует ДЗЕН...

## Kamla

Неско лет назад занималась Дзен по книге.Все там ясно было сказанно,что не надо учителей,что вся суть в нас самих,и тд.Решила я попробовать,и домедитировалась до того,что стала замечать,что я это не только я,а так же еще и кран который я откриваю,и вода,которую пью,и тд.И страшно мне стало,как жить теперь в мире этом,после того когда не различаеш кто ты.человек с которым говориш,или помойка,в которую мусор выбрасываеш?Вообщем на том я и прекратила,так скажите мне,в чем была моя ошибка? Быть может учитель все же необходим?Или?...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

А по какой книге Вы занимались?

----------


## Kamla

> А по какой книге Вы занимались?



Не помню автора.Но была такая толстая в зеленом переплете,со сборками различных коанов,с практиками медитаций,и даже с парой замечательных повестей(японских) в конце.Но не в этом суть.Жду ответ на вопрос.

----------


## Банзай

Насколько я видел разных людей, самостоятельная практика грозит лишь самообольщением. Через это проходит добрая половина.
Камала, вы всего лишь увидели, что мир не совсем таков, каким привыкли его лицезреть, это вас напугало .. ну что же, найдите дзэн мстера и поговорите с ним, полагаю, те, кто не отшатнулся после первых сомнений как минимум не проиграли.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Не помню автора.Но была такая толстая в зеленом переплете,со сборками различных коанов,с практиками медитаций,и даже с парой замечательных повестей(японских) в конце.Но не в этом суть.Жду ответ на вопрос.


Эта книга называется "Буддизм. Четыре благородных истины".
Из дзэнских текстов в этом сборнике приведены "Железная флейта", "Плоть и кости дзэн" и "Основы дзэн-буддизма" Д. Т. Судзуки. Книга Судзуки очень хороша для начинающих, но если Вы серьёзно начали практиковать работу с коанами, то наличие Учителя было бы очень даже желательно. 

Приведу цитату из Гельмута Улига: "Если кто-нибудь читает Библию или Коран и не понимает их, то это не вредит читателю. Если же кем-то владеют непонятые им буддийские представления или кто-то без достаточных знаний предаётся ложной практике, то это может нанести ему необозримый духовный и душевный вред. Поэтому я рекомендую долгое время заниматься обстоятельным повторным чтением, прежде чем перейти к практике...".
Я бы присоединился к этому мнению.

----------


## woltang

Камала.  Бросьте,и забудьте...

----------


## Вао

> Неско лет назад занималась Дзен по книге.*Все там ясно было сказанно,что не надо учителей,что вся суть в нас самих,и тд.*Решила я попробовать,и домедитировалась до того,что стала замечать,что я это не только я,а так же еще и кран который я откриваю,и вода,которую пью,и тд.И страшно мне стало,как жить теперь в мире этом,после того когда не различаеш кто ты.человек с которым говориш,или помойка,в которую мусор выбрасываеш?Вообщем на том я и прекратила,так скажите мне,в чем была моя ошибка? Быть может учитель все же необходим?Или?...


Книга это хорошо, но ещё желательно соприкоснуться и с "живым" Дзен. Например, недельное общение с корейскими наставниками мне дали больше, чем пять лет самостоятельного изучения Дзэн по книгам.
На мой взгляд, ваша основная ошибка в том, что вы неправильно понимаете осознанность.  Вы начали развивать в себе мысли, о единстве мира. Границы моего я лишь иллюзия, получается я это вся вселенная?Осознанность не предполагает логического осмысления мира. Осознанность напротив служит для отсечения ложных взглядов. Мир не является единым, но он и не является не единым. И только после того, как все ложные взгляды будут отсечены. Вы увидите  реальный  мир не искаженный вашими логическими построениями и домыслами.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kamla

Главная проблема медитации в том,что вместо сосредоточенности у меня появилось полное рассредоточение.Что по этому поводу говорят учителя?

----------


## Ersh

А что конкретно Вы практиковали, и каким образом?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Книга это хорошо, но ещё желательно соприкоснуться и с "живым" Дзен. Например, недельное общение с корейскими наставниками мне дали больше, чем пять лет самостоятельного изучения Дзэн по книгам.
> На мой взгляд, ваша основная ошибка в том, что вы неправильно понимаете осознанность.  Вы начали развивать в себе мысли, о единстве мира. Границы моего я лишь иллюзия, получается я это вся вселенная?Осознанность не предполагает логического осмысления мира.


Вао Цзы. Тут есть еще один момент. Человеку наверное было желательно изучить и другие тексты, в том числе и касаемые философии (хотя бы немного) и тексты из других традиций буддизма. Тогда может и возникло бы сответствующее понимание. А заодно, вполне вероятно, исчезли бы и проблемы с практикой коанов и прочего. Не всегда бывает достаточно одной книги (или даже двух-трех) и не всегда бывает достаточно встречи с учителем. 
К сожалению, мы не всегда стремимся изучить дополнительные материалы. А иногда ждем, чтобы нас к этому подтолнули.

----------


## Elena

> Главная проблема медитации в том,что вместо сосредоточенности у меня появилось полное рассредоточение.Что по этому поводу говорят учителя?


Kamala, медитация- это НЕ СОСРЕДОТОЧЕНИЕ.Никакая книга не является пособием для практик, нужно практиковать методы переданные живым Учителем, иначе такая практика не является путем и нельзя извлечь большую пользу( разве что изучать сутры можно без Учителя). :Frown:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Главная проблема медитации в том,что вместо сосредоточенности у меня появилось полное рассредоточение.Что по этому поводу говорят учителя?


Медитация - использует сосредоточения, как инструмент. Сосредоточение - не есть какой-то самодостаточный результат. Это лишь средство бдительности, тренировки осознанности. 
Главное время медитации - не сосредоточение, а момент, когда сосредоточенный ум атакуют мысли и желания. Осознанность к этим приходящим импульсам, удерживание своего внимания на сосредоточении, обнаружение феномена исчезновения каждого из возникающих импульсов позволяет сосредоточиться на том, что управляет сосредоточением, что его направляет, когда оно не увлекается бесчисленными импульсами.

----------


## Kamla

> А что конкретно Вы практиковали, и каким образом?



Те практики,что были описанны в книге.Было давно,уже не помню.Примерно обычная сидячяя медитация,без мыслей в голове.

----------


## Kamla

Мне  стало не совсем понятно,как жить дальше..Мое "эго" стало всеобщим,в таком состоянии трудно,да и не к чему жить в цивилизаци.И мне интересно все же,что бы сказали на это Ваши Учителя.Может спросите их?

----------


## Ersh

Извините, Камала, дело серьезное, можно еще немного информации? Как долго Вы практиковали,  и как давно это у Вас началось?

----------


## Дмитрий Назаренко

И ещё добавлю - зачем начали?

----------


## Kamla

> Извините, Камала, дело серьезное, можно еще немного информации? Как долго Вы практиковали,  и как давно это у Вас началось?


Ersh,приблизительно 2-3 месяца.На счет давно...да,это было давно.Лет 5 тому назад.После я окончательно запуталась в иллюзии.при практике были очень интересные моменты,как будто весь наш мир это картинки,картонные,крепко сцепленные между собой.И иногда они расступались,и сквозь них проламывался очень яркий свет.это самые яркие воспоминания из практики.Потом я оставила медитацию,но это всеобщее эго до сих пор дает о себе знать.

----------


## Ersh

Скажите, Камала, эти ощущения появились у Вас во время практики, или позднее?

----------


## Kamla

Kakie imenno,Ersh?

----------


## Ersh

> Kakie imenno,Ersh?


\\\стала замечать,что я это не только я,а так же еще и кран который я откриваю,и вода,которую пью,и тд..\\\

----------


## Kamla

> \\\стала замечать,что я это не только я,а так же еще и кран который я откриваю,и вода,которую пью,и тд..\\\



Это сначала было как сама медитация,то есть во время,а потом это стало почти всегда,это-то меня и огорчило.
Вот встаю например утром кофе пить,подхожу к крану,чтобы воды налить,и тут мое сознание и отключается,и я уже не понимаю,кран-ли я,вода,или все вместе..
 Так вы что-нибудь дельное скажете,или что мне вообще делать? Я обет Бодхисатвы не давала,и давать пока не собираюсь.

----------


## Ersh

\\\Так вы что-нибудь дельное скажете,или что мне вообще делать?\\\

Могу вообще ничего не говорить. Как Вы думаете, легко по интернету понять что у Вас там такое, а потом описать это другому человеку? Сейчас, я правильно понимаю, Вы не чувствуете того, что Вы - это я (например)?

----------


## Kamla

> Сейчас, я правильно понимаю, Вы не чувствуете того, что Вы - это я (например)?


Исвиняюсь за немного резкое сообщение.
Сеичас,слава богу я этого не чувствую,что я это-Вы.После прекращения практики через какое-то время ощущение единства ушло.И мне интересно,как должен был повести себя светский практик в такой ситуации.Если жить в миру уже невозможно,а жить-то как-то надо.Невозможно потамучто ценности меняются,а куда идти,в лес?

----------


## Kamla

Сеичас же я тоже чувствую себя тем с кем имею дело,но это более эгоистично чтоли.
А раньше это было просторней,и свободней.Вот.Пока не знаю что добавить еще.Спасибо.

----------


## Ersh

Для начала хорошо уже то, что Вы сознаете, что с Вашим сознанием произошли некоторые необычные изменения. Покамест, как я думаю Вам полезно будет каждый раз, когда это чувство у Вас возникает, внимательно его отслеживать, так же, как Вы отслеживали возникающие мысли во время медитации. Отследить, как оно возникает, и не привязываясь к нему проводить дальше в небытие.
Такие явления называются "макё" (makyo). Это некие проекции ума, возникающие при довольно глубокой концентрации. Их часто принимают за Просветление. Вероятно, Вы подсознательно ждали какого-то чуда от медитации, и ум выдал Вам это чудо. Действительно, жалко, что рядом с Вами не было Учителя, тогда бы Ваша практика пошла бы хорошо - маке это не только нехорошее явление, но и свидетельство достижения глубокой концентрации.
Кстати, могло бы быть и хуже, люди уходят в астрал и невозвращаются оттуда :Smilie: 

Еще, как мне кажется, Вам помогли бы практики осознавания собственного тела, в расслабленном состоянии, а также практика поклонов. Просто полных поклонов, по 108 штук за раз, в полном осознавании каждого поклона. Но это мое личное мнение, для того, чтобы найти более авторитетный совет нужно некоторое время.

----------


## Вао

> Еще, как мне кажется, Вам помогли бы практики осознавания собственного тела, в расслабленном состоянии, а также практика поклонов. Просто полных поклонов, по 108 штук за раз, в полном осознавании каждого поклона. Но это мое личное мнение, для того, чтобы найти более авторитетный совет нужно некоторое время.


Не знаю, как это работает, но практика поклонов очень эффективна. Когда  я первый раз пришел в Дальмасу, то мне рассказали о сильной популярности практики поклонов в Корее. Я в глубине душе посмеялся и подумал " Ерунда, какая то, какие то поклоны не могут являться Чаньской практикой. Хваду или безобъектная медитация это да" Но после того, как совершил свои первые 108 поклонов, я почувствовал духовный подъём, настроение улучшилось и появилось не выразимое словами понимание Чань. При том в Корее много монахов и мирян берут практику поклонов в качестве основного метода достижения Просветления.

----------


## Chikara

Ерш, неужели ты не видишь эту Камалу?

----------


## Ersh

> Ерш, неужели ты не видишь эту Камалу?


Что Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Gonzo

*Kamala*, здравствуйте.
Я отправил Вам приватом сообщение. Возможно Вам будет интересно...
Счастливо.

----------


## Kamla

> Для начала хорошо уже то, что Вы сознаете, что с Вашим сознанием произошли некоторые необычные изменения. Покамест, как я думаю Вам полезно будет каждый раз, когда это чувство у Вас возникает, внимательно его отслеживать, так же, как Вы отслеживали возникающие мысли во время медитации. Отследить, как оно возникает, и не привязываясь к нему проводить дальше в небытие.


 Спасибо,в следующий раз попробую,и,у меня просьба,если не сложно,обращяйтесь ко мне пожалуйста на ты,а не на ВЫ..



> Такие явления называются "макё" (makyo). Это некие проекции ума, возникающие при довольно глубокой концентрации. Их часто принимают за Просветление.


 Я тогда поняла,что это не просветление,спасибо что разъяснили по крайней мере что это.




> Кстати, могло бы быть и хуже, люди уходят в астрал и невозвращаются оттуда


да..а мне видать крупно повезло :Big Grin:  




> Еще, как мне кажется, Вам помогли бы практики осознавания собственного тела, в расслабленном состоянии, а также практика поклонов. Просто полных поклонов, по 108 штук за раз, в полном осознавании каждого поклона. Но это мое личное мнение, для того, чтобы найти более авторитетный совет нужно некоторое время.


Ерш,вы действительно немного прояснили для меня этот вопрос,и если будет в дополнение сказать что-то еще,буду очень вам признательна.

----------


## Kamla

> Но после того, как совершил свои первые 108 поклонов, я почувствовал духовный подъём, настроение улучшилось и появилось не выразимое словами понимание Чань. При том в Корее много монахов и мирян берут практику поклонов в качестве основного метода достижения Просветления.


От поклонов пробуждается Кундалини.Вожможно поэтому.

----------


## Сякухати

Знаю, что мое мнение не совсем традиционное, но я считаю что постичь дзэн без учителя можно. Часто нашими духовными учителями становятся знакомые нам хорошие люди, люди у которых мы можем многому обучится, есть люди давно занимающиеся дзэн у них тоже можно многому научится. Учитель это не обязательно монах с формальной передачей Дхармы, у Будды небыло никаких передач. Лично я встречал в своей жизни серьезных практикующих, которые в силу обстоятельств занимались дзадзэн без группы, обучаясь по книгам и изредка посещая ритриты.  Так что не стоит поднимать бурю в стакане: дурак сам себя губит мудрец сам себя спасает. К тому же дзэн не предсказуем и то что раньше было невозможно сейчас проще паренной репы.
раньше опора на учителей была потому что многие не умели читать, а сейчас в интернете можно накачать столько литературы что хватит на долго. Учитель нужен, но почему текст записанных слов не является передачей дхармы? Помоему является

----------


## Сякухати

в качестве дополнения к предыдущему посту добавлю лаву из книжки мастера Сунг Сана "Посыпание будды пеплом"

"Однажды, в четверг вечером, после Дхармовой беседы в Кембриджском дзен-центре, ученик спросил Сунг Сана Сон Са Нима: 

— Есть необходимость иметь дзен-мастера? И если да, то почему? 

— Почему вы пришли сюда? 

Ученик молчал. 
— Если вы думаете, то это необходимо. Если вы отбросили всякое мышление, то такой необходимости нет. Если ваш ум ясен, дзен-мастер не нужен, Будда не нужен, ничего не нужно."

----------


## Ho Shim

Проблема с текстами в том, что ум выбирает из них то, что ему хочется. В книгах есть много различных высказываний разных мастеров, часто противоположенных друг другу. Забывая, что все они годны для какой-то определенной ситуации, частенько выбираем себе _самое вкусненькое_  :Smilie:  Но дзен не опирается на тексты, априори!
Кто-то имеет привязанность к учителю, кто-то к дзен без учителя. _"...Если ваш ум ясен, дзен-мастер не нужен, Будда не нужен, ничего не нужно."_ Так зачем вам дзен? Дзен, получается, тоже не нужен  :Smilie:  Так _Почему вы пришли сюда?_

----------


## Nickolaus

2 Kamla. Просто вы одну иллюзию (самостоятельного существования) заменили на другую (что вы - это вся Вселенная, а Вселенная - это вы)

А по теме мне кажется следующее. Конечная цель - обрести основание в себе самом (конечно это только слова, я это так формулирую и для меня эти слова имеют определенный дополнительный смысл, но надеюсь интуитивно понятно о чем идет речь). Для этого нужно выйти за пределы мифа, схемы поведения и мышления. Сутры, шастры, учителя как раз помогают тебе самому выйти за эти пределы. Но сутры и шастры и книги ты понимаешь только в том пределе, в каком ты уже осознан. То есть не выносишь по-большому счету новое, а просто цементируешь и получаешь подтверждение тому что ты уже чувствуешь. Если только чтение не является внутренней работой, а не просто получением информации и копированием.
То же самое касается письменных описаний практики, ты понимаешь только те аспекты практики, которые уже есть в тебе, но до остальных кусочков мозаики пробиться очень трудно, надо уметь превзойти свое пока ограниченное понимание, иначе этот кусочек понимания может растянуться в картину мира, что будет неправильным. 
Учитель ценен тем, что может дать такие практики и такие наставления, которые помогут именно тебе дособирать самого себя.

----------


## Aufenberg

Kamla, то что вы описываете похоже на нарушение личностного восприятия. Я бы порекомендовал какое то время (месяца 2-3) вообще не читать религиозных и философских книг и вообще не думать на эту тему. Попробуйте эти 2-3 месяца воспринимать мир буквально: что видете то видете. Небо так небо, вода так вода. Почитайте какую нибудь очень реалистическую книгу. Подойдет любое произведение Хэма или Ремарка. Скоро ваше психологическое состояние нормализуется. А там дальше сами решите, что вам практиковать и надо ли вообще это делать.

----------


## Secundus

Kamla, как Вы сейчас ? Почти 2 года прошло ...

но в целом я лично считаю, что Вы хорошо продвинулись на тот момент в дзэн

----------


## Secundus

имхо, вот кстати пример того, что в дзэн без живого учителя никак (Догэн и Кодо Саваки специально оговаривали это)...

читал, что на практике (физически) путь к просветлению проходит через 2 стадии: постигается "форма есть пустота", а затем учитель "выпинывает" ученика в следующее переживание - "пустота есть форма"...

или в картинках: )) нет ни быка, ни пастуха (меня) и босой спустился я в деревню ...

уверен, будь Камла с учителем, она бы не испугалась и не забросила на тот момент практику, ибо начала вступать в первую стадию...

----------


## Поляков

> читал, что на практике (физически) путь к просветлению проходит через 2 стадии: постигается "форма есть пустота", а затем учитель "выпинывает" ученика в следующее переживание - "пустота есть форма"...


Да, в дзен без учителя никак.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Kamla, как Вы сейчас ? Почти 2 года прошло


... А у кого Вы спрашиваете-то?  :Smilie: 

"Как Вы сейчас" см. на:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=9999

Тема называется "Одни придурки кругом!"

----------


## Secundus

> ... А у кого Вы спрашиваете-то? 
> 
> "Как Вы сейчас" см. на:
> 
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=9999
> 
> Тема называется "Одни придурки кругом!"


спс, дядя Jew !
мдаа, как однако людей бросает-то ((, 
помните, мы одновременно обсуждаем обратившихся в НьюЭйдж на Общем форуме: почти то же самое и здесь ... грустно

всё было, всё есть и всё будет (с) ...

----------


## Юнонг

> но в целом я лично считаю, что Вы хорошо продвинулись на тот момент в дзэн


А как Вы воспринимаете окружающие Вас предметы?

- Как Ваше продолжение
- Как друзей, отвечающих Вам взглядом
- Как иные существа, живущие самостоятельной жизнью
- ...

----------


## Secundus

> А как Вы воспринимаете окружающие Вас предметы?
> 
> - Как Ваше продолжение
> - Как друзей, отвечающих Вам взглядом
> - Как иные существа, живущие самостоятельной жизнью
> - ...


у меня примерно такое же состояние было, и скорее не воспринимал, а отождествлял - всё есть я (т.е. не так, что сначала вижу и различаю знакомую вещь, потом даю знакомое имя "кран", и затем отождествляю с собой, а видел вещь, но не отличал ее от себя: и то - я, и это - я). вообщем почти также как у Камлы.

p.s. но никогда еще не воспринимал окружающие меня *предметы* как "друзей, отвечавших меня взглядом" или как "иные существа, живущие самостоятельной жизнью" )), тьфу-тьфу, чур меня ! ))

----------


## Eternal Jew

> p.s. но никогда еще не воспринимал окружающие меня предметы как "друзей, отвечавших меня взглядом" или как "иные существа, живущие самостоятельной жизнью" )), тьфу-тьфу, чур меня ! ))


+++  :Smilie:

----------


## Secundus

> А как Вы воспринимаете окружающие Вас предметы?
> 
> - Как Ваше продолжение
> - Как друзей, отвечающих Вам взглядом
> - Как иные существа, живущие самостоятельной жизнью
> - ...


Юнона, Вы ранее психиатром не работали ?

p.s. извините за нескромный вопрос, это меня сансара на удаффкоме довела ))

----------


## Юнонг

> Юнона, Вы ранее психиатром не работали ?
> p.s. но никогда еще не воспринимал окружающие меня предметы как "друзей, отвечавших меня взглядом" или как "иные существа, живущие самостоятельной жизнью" )), тьфу-тьфу, чур меня ! ))
>  ))


 Нет, здесь все гораздо легче: отвечает взглядом, например, болл в чайной церемонии.
"Друзья" и "иные сущности" - это одновременно, легкая одухотворенность окружающего пространства (без отъезжания). А вот, что окружающие предметы это именно я - до такого почему-то не доходит. А нужно?
Вы дали четкий ответ как это БЫЛО у вас. За это спасибо. А теперь этого нет? Вы ушли дальше?

----------


## Secundus

> Нет, здесь все гораздо легче: отвечает взглядом, например, болл в чайной церемонии.
> "Друзья" и "иные сущности" - это одновременно, легкая одухотворенность окружающего пространства (без отъезжания). А вот, что окружающие предметы это именно я - до такого почему-то не доходит. А нужно?
> Вы дали четкий ответ как это БЫЛО у вас. За это спасибо. А теперь этого нет? Вы ушли дальше?


1. касательно "друзей" и "иных сущностей" - я Вас не понял всё равно, поэтому сверну эту тему (кстати что такое болл ?).

2. я дальше не ушел, поскольку, как и Камла, был без учителя.

----------


## Юнонг

> 1. касательно "друзей" и "иных сущностей" - я Вас не понял всё равно, поэтому сверну эту тему (кстати что такое болл ?).


Болл - подмена японского наименования чашечки для чая.

Относительно сущностей:

    Куст молча сполз к воде, и замер,
    Вбирая травяную тишь.
    Я свой походный стул расставил
    В картине - горы, куст, камыш...

Или:

    Скулит стул, ломается лампа,
    Грустит в стене гвоздь.
    Кто я перед ними?

ОК.

----------


## Kleon

Развить сосредоточение можно и без учителя дзен, так же можно практиковать поклоны, изучать сутры, петь мантры, а вот для работы с коаном безусловно учитель нужен, может даже несколько. Более автономная в этом плане школа это сото. Лично я считаю, что учителя достаточно видеть раз в год, может даже два раза в жизни. Один раз когда он даёт вам наиболее подходящую практику учитывая ваши способности, а второй раз, когда практика даст результат,
и учитель подтвердит ваше понимание, или же огреет вас палкой, и вы всё поймете вместе с учителем.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Главная проблема медитации в том,что вместо сосредоточенности у меня появилось полное рассредоточение.Что по этому поводу говорят учителя?


  Обычно практики, основанные на сосредоточении практикуются в начале и лишь после них - практики, основанные на рассредоточении (созерцательные). 
   Ваша проблема была в неготовности к тому состоянию, которог Вы достигли. В этом смысле учтель был бы просто необходим.
   Я не специалист, так что воспримите как частное мнение. Я думаю, что то состояние, которого вы достигли, не есть что-то неверное или плохое, а скорее наоборот. Однако проблема возникла и была именно в том, что Вы оказались не готовы к такому своему сотоянию. Решение мне видтся либо в полном прекращении подобной практики - тогда всё через какое-то время прийдет на свои места (иллюзия личности вернется), либо в предворяющей такие практики серьезной теоретической и практической подготовке. Тут неплохо бы иметь учителя. Так же добавлю, что я считаю немного по-иному, чем Ersh. Думаю, что проблема была не в излишнем сосредоточении, а в излишнем разсредоточении и как раз в неумении вызывать качественную концнтрацию. Ваши проблемы рещались бы собственными силами, умей Вы по желанию концентрироваться на объектах. Возможно Вам поможет в развитии концентрации прохождение курса по Шаматхе.

----------


## Won Soeng

Без учителя практиковать можно, но без учителя трудно понять - куда движется практика, плодотворна ли она. Без того, кто знает, как "выглядит" местность, в которую ведет "путь" - трудно сориентироваться и понять направление. 
В разные моменты практики различные аспекты ума становятся препятствиями. Можно развить очень высокое сосредоточение, но так никогда и не направить это сильное и остро отточенное внимание на дукха и танха, просто потому, что непонятно, о чем идет речь. 

Сосредоточенность - только один из важных аспектов практики, но даже сама сосредоточенность это не что-то понятное с самого начала. 
Не менее важен аспект успокения (чуткость, бездеятельность, ненаправленность, незахваченность). 

Названия и количество аспектов могут быть различными. Ведь и в радуге можно видеть 7 цветов, а можно 16 миллионов. Дело в том, чтобы эту радугу вообще видеть, тогда можно и поговорить о количестве цветов в ней.
А если не видишь, а только ищешь, пытаешься найти что-то в том, что доступно наблюдению то, на что сделано указание - то и обсуждать еще нечего.  Логика в этом бессильна.

Спорить же с кем-то, кто сам не уверен, это единственный выход для случая, когда нет возможности спросить у того, кто знает наверняка. Вот этот человек и есть необходимый учитель.

Начальная точка практики у каждого человека различна. Чей то ум слишком вялый и ему нужно больше дисциплины, больше способностей поддерживать однонаправленное усилие.
Чей-то ум очень похож на вялый, но на самом деле он слишком возбужденный, напряженный, захваченный, что так же мешает поддерживать однонаправленное усилие, но добавление еще одного устремления только ослабит такой ум. Такому уму нужно больше ясности, больше успокоения, чтобы осознать имеющиеся усилия и прекратить их поддерживать.

----------


## Юнонг

> Без учителя практиковать можно, но без учителя трудно понять - куда движется практика, плодотворна ли она.


Мне кажется, что практика - это сосредоточенность, и она никуда не движется, она или есть, или ее нет. Отсюда: cлова "понять - куда движется практика" не имеют смысла. Особенно не понятно слово "практиковать". Если практика уже есть в тебе, то это не означает, что ты практикуешь, или куда-то движешься. Ты просто такой.



> Спорить же с кем-то, кто сам не уверен, это единственный выход для случая, когда нет возможности спросить у того, кто знает наверняка. Вот этот человек и есть необходимый учитель.


Какой учитель может сказать, что он знает наверняка? Знать наверняка - это смерть практики.
Поэтому учитель - это необязательное, промежуточное звено.

----------


## Dondhup

> Мне кажется, что практика - это сосредоточенность, и она никуда не движется, она или есть, или ее нет. Отсюда: cлова "понять - куда движется практика" не имеют смысла. Особенно не понятно слово "практиковать". Если практика уже есть в тебе, то это не означает, что ты практикуешь, или куда-то движешься. Ты просто такой.
> Какой учитель может сказать, что он знает наверняка? Знать наверняка - это смерть практики.
> Поэтому учитель - это необязательное, промежуточное звено.



А вы подумайте где бы вы были если бы не было Учителя?
Среди Учителей можно встретить Будд, Бодхисаттв и Святых  :Smilie: 

Особенно забавно видеть рассуждения о практике без Учителя в такой школе прямой передачи как дзэн  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Юнона, "мне кажется" - это всего лишь привязанность к идее. Например к идее, что "знать наверняка - это смерть практики". Вы же не знаете этого наверняка?  :Wink:  Зато когда Вы пьете воду, Вы узнаете ее вкус. Это и есть - знать наверняка.

----------


## Юнонг

BTR, "мне кажется" - это всего лишь эпистолярная форма.
Если мы просто пьем воду, то именно здесь проходит "водораздел"
между знанием и просто практикой. Поэтому знание - это смерть практики.

...Хотя, если слова "знать наверняка" обозначают То, тогда...
Нет, "знать наверняка" нельзя хотя бы потому, что "цель" постоянно то прячется, то проявляется.
Возможно, ощущение этого и есть Путь?

----------


## Юнонг

> А вы подумайте где бы вы были если бы не было Учителя?
> Среди Учителей можно встретить Будд, Бодхисаттв и Святых 
> 
> Особенно забавно видеть рассуждения о практике без Учителя в такой школе прямой передачи как дзэн


Если бы не было Будд, Бодхисаттв и Святых, Реальность была бы другой?
Прямая передача от Учителя - это всего лишь метод, а не сам дзен.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Если бы не было Будд, Бодхисаттв и Святых, Реальность была бы другой?
> Прямая передача от Учителя - это всего лишь метод, а не сам дзен.


Знаете, Реальность она вообще у каждого своя. С кем-то болл разговаривает, с кем-то бог, с кем-то гвоздь, а с кем-то кустарник  :Wink:  А без метода прямой передачи от Учителя к ученику нет никакого дзен вообще. И не было мастеров дзен, у которых бы не было учителя. Поэтому учитель - может, конечно и промежуточное, но точно обязательное звено.

----------


## Юнонг

> Знаете, Реальность она вообще у каждого своя. С кем-то болл разговаривает, с кем-то бог, с кем-то гвоздь, а с кем-то кустарник  А без метода прямой передачи от Учителя к ученику нет никакого дзен вообще. И не было мастеров дзен, у которых бы не было учителя. Поэтому учитель - может, конечно и промежуточное, но точно обязательное звено.


Реальность у каждого своя? У каждого свое только эго.

Конечно, под Учителем можно понимать что угодно.
Но если Вы имеете в виду человека передающего, некоторую традицию, то
по-вашему выходит, что дзэн - узкоспецифическая, недоступная обычным людям вещь, и человек, который может назвать себя (или могут назвать его) "мастер дзен", образуется только в резервациях. Но дзен - у вас под ногами, если вы "на два вершка над землей", ну, может быть, еще и не рассуждаете, может быть, еще чего-нибудь...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Реальность у каждого своя? У каждого свое только эго.


Ну вот, в вашей реальности у каждого свое эго. В моей -  никакого эго не существует, как такового  :Smilie: 




> Конечно, под Учителем можно понимать что угодно.
> Но если Вы имеете в виду человека передающего, некоторую традицию, то
> по-вашему выходит, что дзэн - узкоспецифическая, недоступная обычным людям вещь, и человек, который может назвать себя (или могут назвать его) "мастер дзен", образуется только в резервациях.


Ну, почему, дзен мастера - обычные люди. Ученики дзен - тоже. Учителя не передают традицию, они передают Учение вне знаков и предписаний. Это может быть в рамках традиции, это может быть новая традиция. Может быть даже, отсутствие традиции (кто знает?) но от Учителя к ученику, не иначе  :Smilie: 




> Но дзен - у вас под ногами, если вы "на два вершка над землей", ну, может быть, еще и не рассуждаете, может быть, еще чего-нибудь...


У меня под ногами деревянный пол  :Smilie:

----------


## Юнонг

> Ну вот, в вашей реальности у каждого свое эго. В моей -  никакого эго не существует, как такового


Ловко Ваше эго цепляется за слова.
Что у Вашего эго - от УЧИТЕЛЯ К УЧЕНИКУ, понятно уже давно.

Жаль, что у Вас под ногами только пол.

"Учение" по "традиции" передается от Учителя к ученику.
Пока оно не было передано ученику, где оно лежит?
В голове у Учителя?

----------


## Won Soeng

Юнона, есть много разных традиций Буддизма. Школы традиций дзен-буддизма невозможны без непрерывной передачи дхармы от учителя ученику. Встречи ученика с учителем могут быть очень редкими. В основном ученики практикуют самостоятельно большую часть времени, либо совместно с другими такими же учениками. Во время практики дзадзен нет никакой разницы в зале Дхармы - кто монах, кто мирянин, кто учитель. Например в школе Кван Ум во время дзадзен есть старший монах, который с помощью специального приспособления чуг-пи (бамбуковая расщепленная палка издающая щелкающий звук при ударе о ладонь) отмеряет начало и завершение сидячей медитации. Во время песнопений есть мастер моктака, задающий ритм. В рабочий период есть монах-распорядитель. Дзен-мастер выполняет свою функцию во время интервью с учениками, проверяя их ум.
Это конечно упрощенно. 
Дзен-мастер стремится к тому, чтобы ученик увидел цель и устремился к цели и попал в цель и осознал, что попал в цель. У разных людей разная карма. 
Кого-то карма приводит к учителю, какая-то - нет.  Поэтому спорить ни к чему. Учителя Дзен советуют уделять 100% внимания практике - это верно. А вот что значит "Дзен советует..." - неизвестно.
Дзен не существует без учителей дзен, без линии преемственности.

----------


## Юнонг

> Дзен не существует без учителей дзен, без линии преемственности.


 Вы когда-нибудь были легким, как облако? Если были, то что это?

А школа - это приятно. В одном зале. С единомышенниками.
Эго не волнуется, ему кажется, что оно на правильном пути...

Спорить-то действительно не о чем.
Разве только вернутся к фразе "дзен-мастер стремится"... Да, пустое.

----------


## Pavel

> А школа - это приятно. В одном зале. С единомышенниками.
> Эго не волнуется, ему кажется, что оно на правильном пути...


Юнона, Вы учились в школе. Школа может быть приятна, и школа может стать невыносима. Можно рваться в школу и никак не мочь дождаться, пока придут твои товарищи, чтобы в едином порыве общих интересов... Можно заставлять себя ийдти в школу, т.к. пребывание среди чуждых и непонимающих тебя людей делает такое пребывание невыносимым. Думаю, что Вы испытывали и те, и другие ощущения. У меня по крайней мере было так.

Но у меня есть и опыт преподования по классу гитары. Я вел класс в течении 5 лет. Среди учеников были те, кто занимался третий год, те, кто занимался второй и те, кто занимался первый. И вот ученики заметили, что те, кто занимался первый год уже обрели навыки игры, которые им (более ранним ученикам) дались лишь на второй, а некоторым на третий год. И те, и другие обратились ко мне с укоризной, что их обучали как-то иначе, не так, как последних учеников, раз последние овладевают материалом вдвое быстрее. Конечно, я не мог не признавать этого факта, но меня "простили", когда я объяснил своим ученикам, что я как учитель тоже учусь на своих учениках, а значит и методика моего преподавания дисциплины совершенствуется, становится эффективнее.

К чему я это рассказал. Я хочу поделиться с Вами личным опытом того, как есть все признаки активного влияния учителя на скорость обретения определенных навыков. При этом не могу не признать и того, что эта скорость согласно тому же опыту может быть различной в зависимости от квалификации учителя. Особо хочу отметить и тот факт, что знаю достаточно случаев, когда учитель "искалечил" или как минимум замедлил процесс обретения учениками навыков.

Отсюда я могу сделать несколько выводов:
1) Учитель, если он хорош, может существенно помочь готовому учиться;
2) Учитель, если он не очень хорош, может не существенно помочь готовому учиться;
3) Учитель может не смочь помочь не готовому у него учиться, даже если учитель хорош;
4) Учитель может навредить готовому учиться и не готовому учиться, если учитель плох;
5) Ученик может учиться самостоятельно без учителя, как учится его учитель на учениках.

У меня нет никаких оснований предполагать, что в буддизме провозглашается невозможность самостоятельно учиться.

Я готов допустить, что в дзэн подразумевается невозможность учиться без учителя в силу специфической особенности дзэн. Есть и некоторые предпосылки для такого допущения, основанные на первоисточниках Махаяны, которые прямо указывают на невозможность учиться без учителя.

Юнона, возможно Вам следует обратить свое внимание на другие традиции буддизма, где наличие учителя не столь жестко рекомендуется, если Вы чувствуете в себе предрасположенность к самостоятельным занятиям.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Жаль, что у Вас под ногами только пол.


Что ж в этом печального?  :Smilie: 




> "Учение" по "традиции" передается от Учителя к ученику.
> Пока оно не было передано ученику, где оно лежит?
> В голове у Учителя?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=17

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вы когда-нибудь были легким, как облако? Если были, то что это?


Облако не знает слова "дзэн". Зачем оно ему, когда вокруг простор и свет?




> А школа - это приятно. В одном зале. С единомышенниками.
> Эго не волнуется, ему кажется, что оно на правильном пути...


Встреча с дзэн-мастером на интервью это ооооочень тяжело для эго  :Smilie:  Приятным такое путешествие, наверное, бывает мало у кого. Эго может не волноваться где угодно - под облаками, над облаками, вместо облаков, на деревянном полу и на любом другом. А школа, это просто школа. Тем и хороша, что дает взглянуть на все со стороны, с места, которое в дали от наших персональных идей и представлений.




> Спорить-то действительно не о чем.
> Разве только вернутся к фразе "дзен-мастер стремится"... Да, пустое.


Это такой вопрос, про дзен без учителей, который постоянно возникает. Может быть в силу того, что многие учителя об этом говорили. Об этом, по моему скромному мнению, так говорится, чтобы отсечь _привязанность_ к Дзен, Учению, Учителю и пр. Потому что дзен - не привязываться вообще ни к чему. Но если бы не было учителей, откуда бы взялось слово "дзен"?

----------


## Юнонг

> У меня нет никаких оснований предполагать, что в буддизме провозглашается невозможность самостоятельно учиться.
> 
> Я готов допустить, что в дзэн подразумевается невозможность учиться без учителя в силу специфической особенности дзэн. Есть и некоторые предпосылки для такого допущения, основанные на первоисточниках Махаяны, которые прямо указывают на невозможность учиться без учителя.
> 
> Юнона, возможно Вам следует обратить свое внимание на другие традиции буддизма, где наличие учителя не столь жестко рекомендуется, если Вы чувствуете в себе предрасположенность к самостоятельным занятиям.


Вообще-то уже давно не хочется обращать внимания на какие-либо рекомендации, в том числе и буддизма. Сами знания и обсуждение каких-либо методов - не привлекают. От диалогов подобного рода нужно, пожалуй, только одно: возвращение постоянно ускользающей цели, в смысле "Великое Дао все время уходит", но сказать так - это уж очень тяжеловесно, сразу все умирает. Разговор об Этом сам по себе является Учителем, если нет препирательств, и что-то все-таки просвечивает...

Почему именно дзен? Наверное, Китай и Япония, 4-17 век -  ощущение духовного родства с некоторыми личностями. Могу повторить: я не воспринимаю дзен как школу, как учение, хотя, дзен в том числе и школа.

----------


## Юнонг

> Облако не знает слова "дзэн". Зачем оно ему, когда вокруг простор и свет?


 Слово и не нужно. Но оно такое короткое...



> Встреча с дзэн-мастером на интервью это ооооочень тяжело для эго  Приятным такое путешествие, наверное, бывает мало у кого.


Да? А я думал что это радость.



> ... по моему скромному мнению, так говорится, чтобы отсечь _привязанность_ к Дзен, Учению, Учителю и пр. Потому что дзен - не привязываться вообще ни к чему. Но если бы не было учителей, откуда бы взялось слово "дзен"?


 Есть много других слов.
А вот, если бы не было учителей, был бы дзен?  Если бы Вы не пошли в школу, Вы бы умерли?
Или жили бы без дзена, и были несчастливы?. И не смогли бы разглядеть его в полу под ногами...

----------


## Pavel

> Вообще-то уже давно не хочется обращать внимания на какие-либо рекомендации, в том числе и буддизма.


Это не ново. Мой сын тоже периодически демонстрирует появление у него ощущения, что в школу можно и не ходить, основанное на нежелании учиться, и желании просто жить. Отлично себя помню в молодости, когда больше ни о чем и не мечтал лишь, когда закончится это насильственное обучение и мне позволят просто жить. 

С возрастом отношение к учению изменилось, пришло понимание того, что жизнь и учение могут разделяться лишь условно и разумнее всего, наверное, по достигнутому в результате учения, а не по наличию процесса "прислушивания к советам" (не по методике). 

Живешь, значит учишься и прислушиваешься, а если этого не осознаешь, значит делаешь это неосознанно, но не делать не можешь - не умеешь и не дано Законом. Что касается рекомендаций именно буддизма, даосизма, соц-реализма и любого другого -изма, то деления на них условны. Одни очень серьезно относятся к тому, что написано перед -измом, а другие совсем этим вопросом не озабочены. Первые сильно привязаны к знамени, под которым идут по своему пути, а вторые не привязаны к нему. У одних одной привязанностью больше, а у других одной привязанностью меньше. Разве по такому признаку мы можем определить, кто из них меньше или больше зависим от своих привязанностей. Информации лишь об одной привязанности для такого суждения явно недостаточно.

----------


## Юнонг

Pavel, Вы все очень точно подметили.
 Особенно, "Живешь, значит учишься и прислушиваешься, а если этого не осознаешь, значит делаешь это неосознанно, но не делать не можешь - не умеешь и не дано Законом"

Нежелание прислушиваться к рекомендациям, естественным образом сосуществует
с желанием, например, почитать буддийские книжки.
Можно уточнить: "хочется" ни у кого не учиться, но это ничего не исключает.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Встреча с дзэн-мастером на интервью это ооооочень тяжело *для эго*  Приятным такое путешествие, наверное, бывает мало у кого.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да? А я думал что это радость.


Да, радость. Но не для эго  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Реальность у каждого своя? У каждого свое только эго.
> 
> Конечно, под Учителем можно понимать что угодно.
> Но если Вы имеете в виду человека передающего, некоторую традицию, то
> по-вашему выходит, что дзэн - узкоспецифическая, недоступная обычным людям вещь, и человек, который может назвать себя (или могут назвать его) "мастер дзен", образуется только в резервациях. Но дзен - у вас под ногами, если вы "на два вершка над землей", ну, может быть, еще и не рассуждаете, может быть, еще чего-нибудь...


Вы Юнона получали наставления у живого Учителя или только читали книжки?
Принимали Прибежище?
Я знаю что есть община линии чань в Санкт-Петербурге - у меня там есть друзья и в Москве, гже у меня то же есть друг.
Реальная буддийская практика в Махане без Учителя вообще невозможна.
И линия дзэн так же как и другие линии Махаяны опирается на Слово Будды и комментарии помогающие его понять. Фантазировать на тему практики без Учителя и т.п можно сколько угодно, только человеческая  жизнь слишком коротка, чтобы тратить ее на это.
Я не знаю что такое "обычные люди", и что такое "резервации" в Дхарме, но есть такое понятие как линия преемственности Учителей. 

Что касается реальности - то для постижения реальности необходимо постигнуть Учение Праджняпарамиты, а это сделать даже с квалифицированном Учителем чрезвычайно сложно не говоря уже о практкие без него.

Учиться нужно не у кого попало а у Учителя Махаяны или хотя бы у Учителя обладающего одной восьмой характеристик Учителя Махаяны  :Smilie:

----------


## warpig

Странно, что некоторые позволяют себе какие-то сомнения в этой и похожей темах  :Smilie:  

Конечно, можно и самому, не опираясь на помощь действительно понимающего человека. Даже у камней с кустами можно учиться. Тем более, что голос камня в голове вряд ли скажет что-то неприятное, а из учителя кумира можно сотворить - страаашно (никому аппендицит не надо вырезать? Я сам дошел, у меня есть атлас и говорящий консервный нож). Формальная практика (та в которой сидят) - тоже, в общем-то, чушь, ведь каждое мгновение нашей жизни - это подлиное раскрытие истинного пути. Как можно полировать кирпич, дураки? Прибежище - формальность, крючок чтобы зацепиться своим эго и считать себя буддистом. Правила поведения - уздечка для людей со слабым пониманием, тщащихся получить благоприятное перерождение. К освобождению это не ведет, а дзен [1] - это подлинная свобода делать все что захочешь, полтора вершка над землей! Кстати, какое-еще перерождение, чего за выдумки. Все в общем, пустое и необязательное. Ну, а если кто-то не согласен, то это лишь:
	1) абберация действительности под воздействием раздутого эго
	2) неправильно понял шастру/сутру вследствие абберации эго
	3) забыл убить Будду/сжечь сутру вследствие абберации эго




> Специалист, который лечит, в отъезде, но есть второй не хуже.
> Лечение стоит дорого, но можно и не платить.
> Нянечкам, сестрам обычно что-то платят, но они ухаживают и так.
> Поэтому я вам советую подождать специалиста, договориться с нянечкой и заплатить.
> Но можно этого и не делать.
> Если вас не интересует результат.
> Жванецкий


	[*] Дзен - не школа, но духовное родство явлений и лиц Китая, Японии 4-17 века и постсоветского пространства рубежа 20-21 веков (Толковый словарь "Голос вселенной", под ред. К.Прутькова)

----------


## Dondhup

> Странно, что некоторые позволяют себе какие-то сомнения в этой и похожей темах  
> 
> Конечно, можно и самому, не опираясь на помощь действительно понимающего человека. Даже у камней с кустами можно учиться. Тем более, что голос камня в голове вряд ли скажет что-то неприятное, а из учителя кумира можно сотворить - страаашно (никому аппендицит не надо вырезать? Я сам дошел, у меня есть атлас и говорящий консервный нож). Формальная практика (та в которой сидят) - тоже, в общем-то, чушь, ведь каждое мгновение нашей жизни - это подлиное раскрытие истинного пути. Как можно полировать кирпич, дураки? Прибежище - формальность, крючок чтобы зацепиться своим эго и считать себя буддистом. Правила поведения - уздечка для людей со слабым пониманием, тщащихся получить благоприятное перерождение. К освобождению это не ведет, а дзен [1] - это подлинная свобода делать все что захочешь, полтора вершка над землей! Кстати, какое-еще перерождение, чего за выдумки. Все в общем, пустое и необязательное. Ну, а если кто-то не согласен, то это лишь:
> 	1) абберация действительности под воздействием раздутого эго
> 	2) неправильно понял шастру/сутру вследствие абберации эго
> 	3) забыл убить Будду/сжечь сутру вследствие абберации эго
> 
> 	[*] Дзен - не школа, но духовное родство явлений и лиц Китая, Японии 4-17 века и постсоветского пространства рубежа 20-21 веков (Толковый словарь "Голос вселенной", под ред. К.Прутькова)


"Формальная практика (та в которой сидят) - тоже, в общем-то, чушь, ведь каждое мгновение нашей жизни - это подлиное раскрытие истинного пути. "

Интересно сколько миллионов жизней вы раскрывали истинный путь в каждом в мгновении жизни и наверно давно уже достигли паринирваны  :Wink: 

"Прибежище - формальность, крючок чтобы зацепиться своим эго и считать себя буддистом."
Обычные ложные взгляды. Принятия Прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях  всем сердцем не формальность.

 "Правила поведения - уздечка для людей со слабым пониманием, тщащихся получить благоприятное перерождение."
А вы себя к каким людям относите? Вы напрямую видете пустоту собственной самосущности и пустоту всех вещей и явлений? Хотите проверить - попробуйте с разгону пройти через ближайшую стенку.


"К освобождению это не ведет, а дзен [1] - это подлинная свобода делать все что захочешь, полтора вершка над землей! "

А вы точно знаете что хотите на самом деле  :Smilie: 
Уже разобрались кто вы такой  :Smilie: ?

----------


## warpig

хе-хе  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Ловко Ваше эго цепляется за слова.
> Что у Вашего эго - от УЧИТЕЛЯ К УЧЕНИКУ, понятно уже давно.
> 
> Жаль, что у Вас под ногами только пол.
> 
> "Учение" по "традиции" передается от Учителя к ученику.
> Пока оно не было передано ученику, где оно лежит?
> В голове у Учителя?


Учение бывает двух видов - словестное и реализованное. Как раз реализованное Учение это освоенное Учителем словестное по сути оно находиться в его сознании если говорить грубо  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

С дзэном так же как и с другими линиями передачи - отличего носителя традиции от человека начитавшегося книжек сразу бросается в глаза  :Smilie:

----------


## Юнонг

> Учение бывает двух видов - словестное и реализованное. Как раз реализованное Учение это освоенное Учителем словестное по сути оно находиться в его сознании если говорить грубо


Если говорить грубо, то Учений не бывает. 
... Кусты и камни.

(Re Юнона: Конечно, легко вот так обрезать. Каждый может.
Но еще хуже ввязываться в подобные рассуждения и уходить, уходить...
Хотя, можно просто играть в слова)

----------


## Юнонг

> Да, радость. Но не для эго


 Отличный ход!
Однако, если радость есть, то значит эго наблюдает ее,
Тогда почему же оно не радуется, а боится?

----------


## Шаман

В силу своей омрачённости люди часто неверно оценивают сущности-обстоятельства. 
Мало понять-осознать, что ты "здесь и сейчас", нужно ещё понять, насколько хорошо это место и как оттуда выбраться.

----------


## Dondhup

> Если говорить грубо, то Учений не бывает. 
> ... Кусты и камни.
> 
> (Re Юнона: Конечно, легко вот так обрезать. Каждый может.
> Но еще хуже ввязываться в подобные рассуждения и уходить, уходить...
> Хотя, можно просто играть в слова)


Я бы вам посоветовал почитать 1 том Ламрима, тогда вопросы, что такое Будда, Дхарма, Сангха, у кого можно учиться, как начать свою практику проясняться.
И ложных представлений по этому вопросу почерпнутых из неправильного понимания популярных книжек по дзэн буддизму не станет  :Smilie:

----------


## JuniorUK

Если ложиться спать с заходом солнца, а вставать после его восхода, то не когда не узнаешь, что есть звезды, да и Луну можно пропустить. Те кто утверждает, что правильная практика без учителю невозможна  ложатся спать слишком рано, а те, кто утверждает обратное - спят днем, а гуляют ночью.

Окружающая нас жизнь в разных ее проявлениях включая наш собственный опыт дает множество примеров успешной практики как с учителем так и без него. Попытки провести границу и назвать что-то более правильным также бессмысленны как утверждения о большей важности светлого времени суток по сравнению с темным.

----------


## Поляков

Это если спать.  :Smilie:  А для того что бы проснуться, опоры на собственный опыт маловато будет, имхо. Это как пытаться вытащить себя за волосы из болота.  Например, во время интервью это же не просто разговор, а что-то такое происходит. В книжках такого нет. 

Еще не понятен пафос "дзен без учителя". Ну, бывает, что учителя нет по близости, но что мешает написать письмо на e-mail?

----------


## JuniorUK

> Это если спать.  А для того что бы проснуться, опоры на собственный опыт маловато будет, имхо. Это как пытаться вытащить себя за волосы из болота.  Например, во время интервью это же не просто разговор, а что-то такое происходит. В книжках такого нет. 
> 
> Еще не понятен пафос "дзен без учителя". Ну, бывает, что учителя нет по близости, но что мешает написать письмо на e-mail?


Поляков,

Собственный опыт должен вам подсказать, что у всего есть свое правильное время. Это в равной мере относиться и к практике с учителем и без такового.  Вы на велосипеде все время с учителем ездите который вам подсказывает какую педаль сейчас надо нажимать?

----------


## Поляков

> Собственный опыт должен вам подсказать, что у всего есть свое правильное время.


 Собственный опыт много чего подсказывает. А, вот дзен мастера говорят, что нет ни времени, ни пространства. Кому здесь стоит верить?  



> Это в равной мере относиться и к практике с учителем и без такового.  Вы на велосипеде все время с учителем ездите который вам подсказывает какую педаль сейчас надо нажимать?


Меня дедушка учил ездить на велике - это заняло меньше часа.  :Smilie:  Научился и поехал сам. 

Я все-таки не понимаю в чем собственно проблема?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Отличный ход!
> Однако, если радость есть, то значит эго наблюдает ее,
> Тогда почему же оно не радуется, а боится?


Не знаю. Спросите у эга  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Собственный опыт много чего подсказывает. А, вот дзен мастера говорят, что нет ни времени, ни пространства. Кому здесь стоит верить?  
> Меня дедушка учил ездить на велике - это заняло меньше часа.  Научился и поехал сам. 
> 
> Я все-таки не понимаю в чем собственно проблема?


А летать на самолете ваш дедушка сам не учился?
Или строить атомные электростанции?

Достичь состояния Будды гораздо труднее чем освоить высшую математику или стать чемпионом формулы 1.

В линии дзэн только Учитель покажет правильное состояние ума, даже практика шаматхи без квалифицированного Учителя невозможна.

----------


## Dondhup

> Если ложиться спать с заходом солнца, а вставать после его восхода, то не когда не узнаешь, что есть звезды, да и Луну можно пропустить. Те кто утверждает, что правильная практика без учителю невозможна  ложатся спать слишком рано, а те, кто утверждает обратное - спят днем, а гуляют ночью.
> 
> Окружающая нас жизнь в разных ее проявлениях включая наш собственный опыт дает множество примеров успешной практики как с учителем так и без него. Попытки провести границу и назвать что-то более правильным также бессмысленны как утверждения о большей важности светлого времени суток по сравнению с темным.


Что ж вы за миллион прошлых жизней не стали Буддой опираяся только на личный опыт без Учителя и Трех Драгоценностей?

Превидете хотя бы один пример успешной практики без Учителя.

----------


## JuniorUK

> Что ж вы за миллион прошлых жизней не стали Буддой опираяся только на личный опыт без Учителя и Трех Драгоценностей?
> 
> Превидете хотя бы один пример успешной практики без Учителя.


Dondhup,
Прочитайте внимательно, что я написал выше и вы поймёте (может быть), что я не был столь категоричен. 
Для практики с учителем также как и без него есть правильное время.

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup,
> Прочитайте внимательно, что я написал выше и вы поймёте (может быть), что я не был столь категоричен. 
> Для практики с учителем также как и без него есть правильное время.


Практика без наставлений Учителя вообще невозможна.  :Smilie:

----------


## JuniorUK

> Практика без наставлений Учителя вообще невозможна.


Dondhup,
Успехов вам в вашей практике.

----------


## Юнонг

Почему люди так "пафосно" мечтают об учителе.
Почему так любят инструкции.
Зачем, чтобы нажать на педаль, спрашивают разрешения.

Из сотни учеников только одному может быть выпадет передача.
Остальные потеряют 15 лет. Да и нужна ли эта "передача". Почему просто не жить с ощущением, что все что нужно - вот оно. С учителем хорошо, никто и не спорит, а разве без учителя плохо? Неужели жизнь и в самом деле страдание, а не радость, и нужна нянька, чтобы успокаивать...Или так уж хочется что-то постичь, что обязательно нужно прицепиться в паровозу?...  Да, спокойно, когда не нужно быть самим собой, быть в стаде, но быть самим собой еще спокойнее...

"Великое действие внешне не стойко,
А Истинно-сущным я полон внутри."

"Небрежение всем, опрощенность во всем.
Только одно: чем в душе своей жив я"

"Я свой гений веду, словно вкруг пустота."

"Отдельно, особо готов уходить я,
ВысОко и гордо, не в стае других"

                                       /Сыкун Ту/

----------


## Skyku

Почему люди так "пафосно" мечтают быть самими собой?
Почему так "пафосно" противопоставляют Себя - стаду?
Почему так стремятся избавиться от нянек и доказать кому-то что они не нуждаются в помощи других?

 :Wink:

----------


## Юнонг

> Почему люди так "пафосно" мечтают быть самими собой?
> Почему так "пафосно" противопоставляют Себя - стаду?
> Почему так стремятся избавиться от нянек и доказать кому-то что они не нуждаются в помощи других?


Такая реакция естественна. Мы же коллективисты.
Это не пафос, а попытка утвердить красоту одиночества.
Можно всех любить и не замечать себя. Но можно и обостренно чувствовать себя
и через это любить всех (вам это обязательно нужно услышать?), и не только людей.

----------


## Skyku

> Это не пафос, а попытка утвердить красоту одиночества.


То, чем не обладаем - часто кажется красивым, заманчивым.  :Wink: 

Отсюда и неественность "пафоса" противопоставления Себя и "стада".
Это так по стадному, мнить себя вне его.

Когда окажетесь вне - пафос исчезнет. Как и "красота" одиночества, и "уродство"стада.




> И обычно это не произносится вслух прилюдно.


Молодым стайным (не путать с стадными) животным свойственно утверждать свое "Я".
Потому у нас среди молодых людей так люб "дзен".

И обычно вслух они постоянно и произносят что-то "пафосное"  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Можно всех любить и не замечать себя. Но можно и обостренно чувствовать себя и через это любить всех (вам это обязательно нужно услышать?), и не только людей.


... если в вашем действии нет истинной пустоты, оно не будет естественным. Большинство людей привержены какой-то идее. Не так давно молодое поколение твердило о любви. Любовь! Любовь! Любовь! У них в голове было только одно - любовь! И приступая к изучению дзэн, они не воспринимали сказанного мною, если это не согласовалось с их представлениями о любви. Они, знаете, довольно-таки упрямы. Просто на удивление! Конечно, не все, но некоторые из них занимают весьма, весьма жёсткую позицию. Это вообще неестественно.
(С. Судзуки "Сознание дзен, сознаниние начинающего")

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup,
> Успехов вам в вашей практике.


Спасибо, и Вам. Я слышал традиционный японский сото-дзэн - суровая школа  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Почему люди так "пафосно" мечтают об учителе.
------------
Зачем мечтать. Учителя нужно искать. Нам повезло родиться в стране где есть Дхарма, в которой есть монашеская община, и большие Учителя, кроме того Учителя приезжают к нам.
В Вашем родном городе в декабре давал наставления и передачи Учитель с моей точки зрения достигший состояния Будды.

"Почему так любят инструкции.
Зачем, чтобы нажать на педаль, спрашивают разрешения."

Потому что на изучив правила дорождого движения мат.чать автомобиля и не научившись ездить с инструктором можно угробить себя и других.


"Из сотни учеников только одному может быть выпадет передача.
Остальные потеряют 15 лет."

Это вы о чем? Учитель дает наставления объяснняя слово Будды, достаточно слушать его наставления, памятовать, анализировать, медитировать  и менять свою жизнь в соответствии с ними.



 "Да и нужна ли эта "передача". Почему просто не жить с ощущением, что все что нужно - вот оно. С учителем хорошо, никто и не спорит, а разве без учителя плохо? "
А вы посмотрите на миллиарды и миллиарды живых существ, страдающих в сансаре.


"Неужели жизнь и в самом деле страдание, а не радость, и нужна нянька, чтобы успокаивать...Или так уж хочется что-то постичь, что обязательно нужно прицепиться в паровозу?...  Да, спокойно, когда не нужно быть самим собой, быть в стаде, но быть самим собой еще спокойнее..."

Первая истина Святого. Сущность сансары - страдание  :Smilie: 
А "стадо" есть или нет у уме только пока присутствует ложное представление о независящим от причин и условий "я", как только его не стане, проблемы "стада" уйдут сами собой  :Wink:

----------


## Юнонг

> То, чем не обладаем - часто кажется красивым, заманчивым. 
> Отсюда и неественность "пафоса" противопоставления Себя и "стада".
> Это так по стадному, мнить себя вне его.
> И обычно вслух они постоянно и произносят что-то "пафосное"


Вообще-то никакого провопоставления не замышлялось.
Все мы так или иначе в стаде. Но нужно, хотя бы иногда, представлять себя отдельной личностью, ведь Понять должна именно эта личность, а не все стадо сразу. Иногда приходится себя поддерживать, например, вышеприведенными словами, чтобы вырваться. Здесь же это потребовалось в контексте обсуждения темы. Необходмости утверждаться нет. Просто слово, "стадо" очень яркое, будоражит Я (неужели кто-то причисляет меня к стаду?). А если рядом со стадом предcтаваить Пастуха. Уже не так раздражает, даже умиляет.

А дзен - это не самоутверждение, как Вы правильно заметили.

"Это как будто на туче белейшей
В ветре чистейшем с ней вместе уплыть."

"Познавший вот это, его уже принял,
А ждать его, значит все дальше отстать.?

----------


## Dondhup

> Вообще-то никакого провопоставления не замышлялось.
> Все мы так или иначе в стаде. Но нужно, хотя бы иногда, представлять себя отдельной личностью, ведь Понять должна именно эта личность, а не все стадо сразу. Иногда приходится себя поддерживать, например, вышеприведенными словами, чтобы вырваться. Здесь же это потребовалось в контексте обсуждения темы. Необходмости утверждаться нет. Просто слово, "стадо" очень яркое, будоражит Я (неужели кто-то причисляет меня к стаду?). А если рядом со стадом предcтаваить Пастуха. Уже не так раздражает, даже умиляет.
> 
> А дзен - это не самоутверждение, как Вы правильно заметили.
> 
> "Это как будто на туче белейшей
> В ветре чистейшем с ней вместе уплыть."
> 
> "Познавший вот это, его уже принял,
> А ждать его, значит все дальше отстать.?


Расскажите мне о личности в дзэн  :Smilie: 
Где в 5 скандхах, омраченнх аффектами можно найти личность?
А если нет личности, то и вся тема про стадо теряет смысл  :Smilie: 

В дзэне особенно японском все просто - сразу раз палкой  :Smilie:

----------


## Юнонг

> Первая истина Святого. Сущность сансары - страдание


Не понимаю слова страдание, не понимаю страдающих.
Все естественно. Все само собой балансируется. Не нужно рядиться в святого.

----------


## Dondhup

> Не понимаю слова страдание, не понимаю страдающих.
> Все естественно. Все само собой балансируется. Не нужно рядиться в святого.


Для того чтобы построить дом нужно сделать фундамент и стены, а потом только крышу.
Для того чтобы практиковать Дхарму необходимо освоить основы Учения.
Очень хорошо они изложены в тексте Ламрим ченмо.
Почитайте  :Smilie:

----------


## Юнонг

> Расскажите мне о личности в дзэн 
> Где в 5 скандхах, омраченнх аффектами можно найти личность?
> А если нет личности, то и вся тема про стадо теряет смысл 
> В дзэне особенно японском все просто - сразу раз палкой


Дзен уничтожает личность, но личность не исчезает.
Личности в дзен нет, но понимает это личность,
и этим она жизнеутверждается.

----------


## Dondhup

> Дзен уничтожает личность, но личность не исчезает.
> Личности в дзен нет, но понимает это личность,
> и этим она жизнеутверждается.


Давайте поподробней.
Итак что такое личность?
Что такое дзэн?

----------


## Юнонг

> Давайте поподробней.
> Итак что такое личность?
> Что такое дзэн?


Что такое дзен уже было высказано, но это, конечно, не исчерпаемо.
Например, дзен - это мгновение, в котором уже нет личности.
а личность - сумма этих мгновений.

Не будем переходить на дхармы...

----------


## Dondhup

> Что такое дзен уже было высказано, но это, конечно, не исчерпаемо.
> Например, дзен - это мгновение, в котором уже нет личности.
> а личность - сумма этих мгновений.
> 
> Не будем переходить на дхармы...


Все проще. Дзен - это одна из школ традиции махаяны, основанная на Слове будды и комментариях к нему, помогающие его понять. Я говорю про традиционный дзен в чистой линии преемственности а не про представления о нем, бытующие среди некторых западных читателей популярной литературы.

Личность - совокупность 5 скандх. И ничего больше.
По сути она пуста от независимого существования, в этом смысле ее нет.

Для линии дзэн характерны методы прямого введения в состояние непосредственного восприятия пустоты собственной самосущности. Поэтому без Учителя так же как в других линиях здесь уж никак не обойтись, причем желательно находящегося на уровне Святого - Бодхисаттвы первой Земли, который сам знает это состояние ума  :Smilie:

----------


## Юнонг

> Для линии дзэн характерны методы прямого введения в состояние непосредственного восприятия пустоты собственной самосущности. Поэтому без Учителя так же как в других линиях здесь уж никак не обойтись, причем желательно находящегося на уровне Святого - Бодхисаттвы первой Земли, который сам знает это состояние ума


Странная логика. Всегда, если нужно что-то сделать непосредственно, без Учителя не обойтись?

Дзен - это жизнь полная пустоты, а не только "одна из школ традиции махаяны". Зачем делать из дзен монстра. Посмотрите на цветы (только не нужно их спасать). Вы видите в этом "представления, бытующие среди некоторых западных читателей популярной литературы"?.
Или Вам и здесь "нужен Учитель"?

----------


## Dondhup

> Странная логика. Всегда, если нужно что-то сделать непосредственно, без Учителя не обойтись?
> 
> Дзен - это жизнь полная пустоты, а не только "одна из школ традиции махаяны". Зачем делать из дзен монстра. Посмотрите на цветы (только не нужно их спасать). Вы видите в этом "представления, бытующие среди некоторых западных читателей популярной литературы"?.
> Или Вам и здесь "нужен Учитель"?



Да, для достижения непосредственного восприятия пустоты собственной самосущности без Учителя не обойтись. 

Если Вы Учение Будды воспринимаете как монстра то Вас можно только пожалеть. Смотреть на цветы можно сколько угодно, а толку никакого. Спасать цветы невозможно, они не являются живыми существами не обладают сознанием.

С реальными практиками как из сото так и из кван-ума общий язык найти легко  :Smilie: 
 А теоретические рассуждения не о чем не интересны.

----------


## Юнонг

> Если Вы Учение Будды воспринимаете как монстра то Вас можно только пожалеть. Смотреть на цветы можно сколько угодно, а толку никакого. Спасать цветы невозможно, они не являются живыми существами не обладают сознанием.


Да нет это именно Вы делаете из дзен монcтра.
Как это цветы не являются живыми существами, да еще и не обладают сознанием?
Как раз здесь, а не в школе, самая сверхреальная практика... Остановитесь...
А, вообще, лучше не нужно. Не слушайте других. Учитель тоже куда-нибудь приведет.
Все пути - это один путь. Раз мы говорим о нем, то уже заодно. Просто тренинг.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юнона, сейчас Вы говорите как учитель. Что делать и что не делать. Что правильно и что неправильно. Скажите, чему у Вас стоит научиться? И чему стоит научиться из того, чего у Вас нет?

----------


## Dondhup

"Как это цветы не являются живыми существами, да еще и не обладают сознанием?"
Читайте сутры.


"Как раз здесь, а не в школе, самая сверхреальная практика..."
Где здесь, в какой школе.

 Остановитесь...
А, вообще, лучше не нужно. Не слушайте других. Учитель тоже куда-нибудь приведет.
"Все пути - это один путь."
Не согласен. Пратика Дхармы ведет к одному результату, практика правсолавия к другому а практкиа НЛП к третьему. Нет никакого "одного пути".

" Раз мы говорим о нем, то уже заодно."
Говорить можно по разному и о разных вещах,


" Просто тренинг."
Практика Учения Будды не психологический тренинг.

----------


## Юнонг

> Юнона, сейчас Вы говорите как учитель. Что делать и что не делать. Что правильно и что неправильно. Скажите, чему у Вас стоит научиться? И чему стоит научиться из того, чего у Вас нет?


Да, интонация неприятна. Многоговорение мешает сосредоточенности, а эго не дремлет. Но здесь не эго, а словесная ловушка: думалось "не слушайте меня", написалось "не слушайте других", вроде бы одно и то же. Тьфу..., и редактировать было некогда.  Уже давно нужно остановиться. Оскомина. Надеюсь на понимание.

----------


## Юнонг

> "Как это цветы не являются живыми существами, да еще и не обладают сознанием?"
> Читайте сутры.
> 
> "Как раз здесь, а не в школе, самая сверхреальная практика..."
> Где здесь, в какой школе.
> 
>  Остановитесь...
> А, вообще, лучше не нужно. Не слушайте других. Учитель тоже куда-нибудь приведет.
> "Все пути - это один путь."
> ...


Нужно читать инструкции, твердо усвоить название учебного заведения,
и получите диплом определенного вида.

Тренинг не психологический, а личностно-пустотный. Вы уже не помните?

----------


## Шаман

> Нужно читать инструкции, твердо усвоить название учебного заведения,
> и получите диплом определенного вида.
> 
> Тренинг не психологический, а личностно-пустотный. Вы уже не помните?


Тут Вы явно о чём-то своём. Может быть, тоже что-то другое подумалось?

----------


## Сякухати

А кто есть учитель? если человек постоянно ездит на ритриты и сидит в первых рядах, еще не значит что он нашел учителя, и с другой стороны можно научится дзэн глядя на то как подметает дворник или лает собака. Без учителя плохо, но излишняя привязанность к учителю помоему еще хуже. В дзен нет гуру, в дзен мы никого не обожествляем, и как мудро сказал БТР встречи с учителем могут быть редкими, а в докусан ( личном общении с учителем в сото) беседа в 10 минут считается чрезмерно длинной.
вообще сложно оценить практикует человек с учителем или без него, думаю большинство форумчан учавствовали хоть раз в жизни в ритрите, с учителями общались, это им помогало, с другой стороны какая периодичность этих встречь? кому то хватает одного слова на всю жизнь,  другие становятся ближайшими учениками какого нибудь роси и очень этим гордятся ( а своих мозгов нет) Короче каждому решать как ему жить, и никто кроме самого практикующего не должен решать дзэн это или не дзэн. Дзэн это вообще медитация, и ей можно обучится по книжке.

----------


## Юнонг

> Короче каждому решать как ему жить, и никто кроме самого практикующего не должен решать дзэн это или не дзэн. Дзэн это вообще медитация, и ей можно обучится по книжке.


Можно добавить, что медитации можно вообще не обучаться, а просто заметить ее в себе, не проходить мимо.

----------


## Юнонг

> Тут Вы явно о чём-то своём. Может быть, тоже что-то другое подумалось?


 Всегда нужно о своем. Важно с какой глубины черпать.

----------


## Сякухати

Юнона респект  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Дзэн это вообще медитация, и ей можно обучится по книжке.


Вы уже так научились? Иначе откуда Вам это известно?  :Wink:

----------


## Сякухати

а что душой кривить, учусь, в одной книге всех тонкостей не напишешь потому читаю, сравниваю анализирую с ритритным опытом, но думаю врядли есть человек который научился дзадзен именно с ретрита и принципиально не прочел ни одной книжки о медитации  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> А кто есть учитель? если человек постоянно ездит на ритриты и сидит в первых рядах, еще не значит что он нашел учителя, и с другой стороны можно научится дзэн глядя на то как подметает дворник или лает собака. Без учителя плохо, но излишняя привязанность к учителю помоему еще хуже. В дзен нет гуру, в дзен мы никого не обожествляем, и как мудро сказал БТР встречи с учителем могут быть редкими, а в докусан ( личном общении с учителем в сото) беседа в 10 минут считается чрезмерно длинной.
> вообще сложно оценить практикует человек с учителем или без него, думаю большинство форумчан учавствовали хоть раз в жизни в ритрите, с учителями общались, это им помогало, с другой стороны какая периодичность этих встречь? кому то хватает одного слова на всю жизнь,  другие становятся ближайшими учениками какого нибудь роси и очень этим гордятся ( а своих мозгов нет) Короче каждому решать как ему жить, и никто кроме самого практикующего не должен решать дзэн это или не дзэн. Дзэн это вообще медитация, и ей можно обучится по книжке.


Подобные слова неоднократно приходилось слышать от неофитов не вошедших еще в Дверь Учения  :Smilie:  особенно умиляют слова типа "другие становятся ближайшими учениками какого нибудь роси и очень этим гордятся ( а своих мозгов нет)", или "Дзэн это вообще медитация, и ей можно обучится по книжке." 
"Обучаться по книжке" практике Дхармы невозможно  :Smilie: 
А предположения о том, что у людей, которые практикуют в соответствии с наставлениями своего Учителя, "нет мозгов" вообще продиктованы аффектом гордыни. Лечиться легко - пара ударов палкой милостивого Учителя в нужный момент - и нет ее  :Smilie:

----------


## warpig

> А кто есть учитель? ...


Учитель - это тот, кто знает и умеет что-то, что ты не знаешь и не умеешь. То есть, вопрос о учителе, это не столько вопрос поиска кого-то, кто водил бы за руку и утирал нос (таких и не найдешь), а признание собственной некомпетентности и готовности учиться. 
Человек с таким отношением и по книгам будет учиться другим образом. Отношение "достигшего романтика" к той же книге будет другим, типа "я знаю, о чем идет речь у древних!",  но скорее и предпочтения в литературе будут сильно расходиться. Первый будет искать конкретное и применимое, второй - то, что вызывает приятный отклик.

Люди лучше всего учатся на живом примере, отсюда и стратегия - лучше всего найти мастера. Не получается, придется как-нибудь так... Кусты тоже полезны, но не являются адекватной заменой живому человеку.

----------


## Буль

> а что душой кривить, учусь, в одной книге всех тонкостей не напишешь потому читаю, сравниваю анализирую с ритритным опытом


Вот видите, ещё сами даже не научились, а уже вещаете на весь форум о том, что это возможно  :Wink:  




> но думаю врядли есть человек который научился дзадзен именно с ретрита и принципиально не прочел ни одной книжки о медитации


Книжки, это, наверное, хорошо. Но как дополнение к практике  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

Есть канонический текст характеристика Учителя Махаяны.
Там все есть.

----------


## Ersh

"Лишь немногие достигнут противоположного берега. Остальные только суетятся на этом берегу" Дхаммапада.

В старые времена, люди, желающие обучаться чань-буддизму, пешком проходили пол-Китая в поисках достойного Учителя, питаясь подаянием. И когда находили - по три дня стояли на коленях, прося, чтобы Учитель принял их в Ученики. И потом, несколько лет выполняли любые указания, работали по хозяйству, в ожидании, когда Учитель начнет их обучать. И уж когда обучение начиналось - у них не было времени на прекрасную жизнь "наполненную пустотой".
Подъем в четыре часа, медитация, завтрак, работа, наставления, обед, краткий отдых, медитация, медитация, медитация, наставления. Вот таким образом достигается Освобождение от страданий. Только для этого надо осознать страдание, получить практику, и приступить к работе, а не играть в моральный феншуй.
Разговор с людьми, которые понимают практику буддизма, как такую разновидность ролевых игр беспредметен, и я склонен рассматривать его как злостный флейм.

----------


## Сякухати

да, но были и другие примеры, матсера чайных церемоний, императоры, просветленные мастера миряне. мы с вами тоже миряне, и кажется в не в монастыре сейчас пишите это, к цему эта клоунада? вы готовы проползти полвселенной ради "потентованного" учителя? если да то вперед. мне это не нужно

----------


## Сякухати

предвидя вопрос а что же тебе надо отвечу, нужен учитель, но не какой нибудь, а святой, на меньшее я не согласен.

----------


## Dondhup

> предвидя вопрос а что же тебе надо отвечу, нужен учитель, но не какой нибудь, а святой, на меньшее я не согласен.


По каким признакам Вы определите Святой перед Вами или нет?

----------


## Сякухати

я вам так отвечу, если вы не можете разглядеть кто перед вами : святой или не святой, то вам все равно кто вас будет учить, как говорил Сунг Сан, нужно уметь отличать зоркого льва от слепой собаки, хотя конечно тут каждый сам решает, кому и кобыла - лама

----------


## Dondhup

> я вам так отвечу, если вы не можете разглядеть кто перед вами : святой или не святой, то вам все равно кто вас будет учить, как говорил Сунг Сан, нужно уметь отличать зоркого льва от слепой собаки, хотя конечно тут каждый сам решает, кому и кобыла - лама


Святого может увидеть только другой Святой  :Smilie: 
Так же трудно узнать Бодхисаттву  :Smilie: 

Если Вы напрямую видете состояние ума другого человека, дав еще видете обрел он Святость т.е вне концептуальное восприятие пустоты собственной самосущности, то Вы уже Будда  :Smilie: 

Мне не все равно кто будет меня учить  :Smilie: 
Есть канонические требования к Учителю Махаяны, на них и стоит опираться  в выборе Учителя.

----------


## Сякухати

"Если Вы напрямую видете состояние ума другого человека, дав еще видете обрел он Святость т.е вне концептуальное восприятие пустоты собственной самосущности, то Вы уже Будда" что за ерунда, вы же не слепой котенок и понимаете хороший дядя или не очень, махаяна это хорошо, и тексты это тоже хорошо, но еще лучше хоть иногда включать собственные мозги, иначе можно стать "генератором чужих идей"

----------


## Юнонг

> В старые времена, люди, желающие обучаться чань-буддизму, пешком проходили пол-Китая в поисках достойного Учителя, питаясь подаянием. И когда находили - по три дня стояли на коленях, прося, чтобы Учитель принял их в Ученики. И потом, несколько лет выполняли любые указания, работали по хозяйству, в ожидании, когда Учитель начнет их обучать. И уж когда обучение начиналось - у них не было времени на прекрасную жизнь


Так, все-таки, есть прошлое, или его не существует?

----------


## Юнонг

> Учитель - это тот, кто знает и умеет что-то, что ты не знаешь и не умеешь. То есть, вопрос о учителе, это не столько вопрос поиска кого-то, кто водил бы за руку и утирал нос (таких и не найдешь), а признание собственной некомпетентности и готовности учиться. 
> Человек с таким отношением и по книгам будет учиться другим образом. Отношение "достигшего романтика" к той же книге будет другим, типа "я знаю, о чем идет речь у древних!",  но скорее и предпочтения в литературе будут сильно расходиться. Первый будет искать конкретное и применимое, второй - то, что вызывает приятный отклик.
> 
> Люди лучше всего учатся на живом примере, отсюда и стратегия - лучше всего найти мастера. Не получается, придется как-нибудь так... Кусты тоже полезны, но не являются адекватной заменой живому человеку.


Готовность учиться у другого всегда уравновешивается желанием постичь самому.
Первое не существует без второго. 

То, что "вызывает приятный отклик", тоже может быть применимо, и ,более того,
применимо именно для данной индивидуальности. А "конкретное и применимое" может быть
формальным подходом без проникновения в сущность.

Кусты, живой человек .... Зачем что-то заменять, зачем искать. Как есть.

----------


## Ersh

> Так, все-таки, есть прошлое, или его не существует?


Или Вы заканчиваете этот флейм, или я _в будущем_  попрошу Вас удалиться с Форума, ок? Соскакивать с темы, так соскакивать.

----------


## Ersh

> да, но были и другие примеры, матсера чайных церемоний, императоры, просветленные мастера миряне. мы с вами тоже миряне, и кажется в не в монастыре сейчас пишите это, к цему эта клоунада? вы готовы проползти полвселенной ради "потентованного" учителя? если да то вперед. мне это не нужно


А повежливее нельзя? Это модераториал.

Теперь по сути. Я и написал, что Вам это, скорее всего не нужно. Отсюда вся эта игра в слова, поиск идеального товара. Тоже сансара.

----------


## Шаман

А что, мастера чайных церемоний чем-то отличаются в обучении от буддистов?
Мастерству чайной церемонии тоже необходимо учиться. Нужен учитель, который бы дал вдохновение и научил бы всем тонкостям мастерства, которые в книгах передать невозможно. Здесь важна также традиция, ибо мастерство чайной церемонии возникает не у одного человека и даже не у одного поколения.
А неофиту сложно отличить мастера чайной церемонии от неофита, которого допустили к чайной посуде. Просто потому, что неофит не в курсе чайных церемоний  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Всегда нужно о своем. Важно с какой глубины черпать.


Ну это да, у каждого - своя глубина. И всенепременно - самоя глубокая глубина.
Потому что пока всё время о своём, то не с чем сравнивать.

----------


## Ersh

Для справки любителям ссылаться на Сеунг Сана. К Учителю на личную беседу можно было попасть только после завершенной практики 3000 поклонов.

----------


## Сякухати

да никто ж не против поклонов, учителей и самоуничижения  :Wink:  
модераториал оценил, впредь постараюсь вести себя поокуратнее, хотя конечно дзен и аккуратность....ну ладно, тема превращается в демогогию

----------


## Ersh

Да, и, пожалуйста,  не забывайте нажимать шифт при наборе заглавных букв. Об этом тоже есть в Правилах.

----------


## Ersh

> да никто ж не против поклонов, учителей и самоуничижения


Тут не в самоуничижении дело.  Хотя и здопровое самоуничижение тоже иногда не помешает. Мы сами не всегда представляем себе, зачем нам он нужен, этот дзен. Медитируем, ритритничаем - и все у нас в порядке. Себя надо иногда проверить - насколько это нам действительно нужно.

ЗЫ. Автор этого поста ни разу не сделал 3000 поклонов, даже близко не подошел.

----------


## Юнонг

> Ну это да, у каждого - своя глубина. И всенепременно - самоя глубокая глубина.
> Потому что пока всё время о своём, то не с чем сравнивать.


А вы не считаете, что своя собственная глубина может являться Учителем?
Например, словосочетания типа "посмотреть внутрь себя". Конечно, внешние Учителя не исключаются.
Но в том то и дело, что внешний Учитель может появиться только после того, как возникнет внутренняя глубина. Тогда оба Учителя встретятся.

Возможен вариант, когда внутреннего Учителя еще нет, а внешний - вот он.
И тогда занимаются тем, что обычно называют "практикой", в ожидании прихода первого Учителя. Могут пройти годы, иногда требуется пресловутый удар палкой. Но важно не то, как это все происходит, а то что человек все это время остается включенным в тему... Да, получилось, что учитель нужен. 

Сравнивать собственные глубины конечно глупо, потому что они одинаковы.
Буддист ли, христианин ли, или просто атеист. И именно поэтому, когда идет - изнутри, окружающие всегда слышат. Бывает, что и не слышат. Бывает, что примененные слова неконгруэнтны с состоянием слушающего. Да мало ли...

----------


## Шаман

> Сравнивать собственные глубины конечно глупо, потому что они одинаковы.


Логично  :Smilie:  
Если Вы думаете, что Ваша собственная глубина одинакова с глубиной Будды, то зачем Вам вообще учитель? Конечно, при условии, что она у Вас уже возникла, поэтому она одинакова  :Smilie: 




> Буддист ли, христианин ли, или просто атеист. И именно поэтому, когда идет - изнутри, окружающие всегда слышат. Бывает, что и не слышат. Бывает, что примененные слова неконгруэнтны с состоянием слушающего. Да мало ли...


Почему "поэтому"? Всегда слышат,но бывает, что не слышат... логично. :-/

----------


## Dondhup

> "Если Вы напрямую видете состояние ума другого человека, дав еще видете обрел он Святость т.е вне концептуальное восприятие пустоты собственной самосущности, то Вы уже Будда" что за ерунда, вы же не слепой котенок и понимаете хороший дядя или не очень, махаяна это хорошо, и тексты это тоже хорошо, но еще лучше хоть иногда включать собственные мозги, иначе можно стать "генератором чужих идей"


Давайте закончим осуждения какой я "котенок".
Что касается слепоты, то живые существа находятся под властью неведения и подобны слепцам, именно так неведение изображается в 1 звене цепи взаимо-зависимого происхождения. Мы осуждаем не "плохого и хорошего" дядю, а поиск Учителя и возможность различения обычным человеком Святого или Бодхисаттвы. 
Я склоняюсь к мысли что дальнейшая дискуссия  с Вами бесполезна, Ваша чашка заполнена до краев или перевернута  :Smilie:  
Хотите практиковать по книжкам, опираясь на "собственным мозги" - флаг Вам в руки. Только к буддийской практике в целом и к практики линии чань в частности это никакого отношения не имееет.

----------


## Юнонг

> Логично  
> Если Вы думаете, что Ваша собственная глубина одинакова с глубиной Будды, то зачем Вам вообще учитель? Конечно, при условии, что она у Вас уже возникла, поэтому она одинакова 
> 
> Почему "поэтому"? Всегда слышат,но бывает, что не слышат... логично. :-/


Не обвиняйте в святотатстве. Так учит буддизм.
Да, я знаю слова "будда в каждой вещи". Когда смотрю на эти самые вещи, ощущаю родство с ними. Но на этом все кончается. Все заканчивается взглядом... Ну разве еще, если прислушаться, то в этот момент внутри пробегает легчайший теплый холодок (не слишком?). Между прочим, универсальная вещь: достаточно посмотреть вокруг - и спокоен.

Ошибка. Поставим после "всегда" точку, и отбросим экивоки.

----------


## Поляков

> Для справки любителям ссылаться на Сеунг Сана. К Учителю на личную беседу можно было попасть только после завершенной практики 3000 поклонов.


Это наверное про Сон Чоль Сынима все-таки.

----------


## Сякухати

Dondhup, давайте не забывать уто у нас с Вами немного разные практики, у вас тибетская традиция - ее действительно не попрактикуешь без учителя, у нас другая, это вы отрицать не можете. Вы также не можете отрицать что практика дзэн - это все таки индивидуальная практика, потому то у нас нет всяких вангов и лунгов. Кто спорит в важности учителя? в дзене нет гуру йоги, а вообще междуконфессиональные споры никогда ничем хорошим не кончаются. Как писала Юнона будда в каждой вещи. кто знает, если вы не способны это постич может это именно вы не обладаете глубиной пониманияч, а мы " играющие в буддизм" принимающие обеты по интернету и обучающиеся у каждой травинки может быть все таки чего то стоим?

----------


## Юнонг

> Dondhup, давайте не забывать уто у нас с Вами немного разные практики, у вас тибетская традиция - ее действительно не попрактикуешь без учителя, у нас другая, это вы отрицать не можете. Вы также не можете отрицать что практика дзэн - это все таки индивидуальная практика, потому то у нас нет всяких вангов и лунгов. Кто спорит в важности учителя? в дзене нет гуру йоги, а вообще междуконфессиональные споры никогда ничем хорошим не кончаются. Как писала Юнона будда в каждой вещи. кто знает, если вы не способны это постич может это именно вы не обладаете глубиной пониманияч, а мы " играющие в буддизм" принимающие обеты по интернету и обучающиеся у каждой травинки может быть все таки чего то стоим?


Тибетский буддизм бездонен. Иногда прикасаешься, и волосы на голове шевелятся. Нужно будет еще как-нибудь почитать что-нибудь оттуда. Хорошо концентрирует.

Возможно, такое большое значение лам для тибетцев, связано с исторической изолированностью Тибета, и его некоторой природно-культурной пустынностью. Учитель в Тибете - это почти идол, Учитель в просвещенном Китае - изящный собеседник. А различие практик: множество простираний, и любование луной... Нас пытаются уверить, что результаты будут разные, поэтому хочется тупо спросить, что такое результаты?

"Мелькнут в морской траве
 Прозрачные мальки.
 Поймаешь -  растают без следа"
 /Басё?/

----------


## Ersh

> Учитель в просвещенном Китае - изящный собеседник.


Ага, то норовит промеж изящной беседы пальчик ножичком отхватить, то палкой перетянет. И где Вы такую... такие сведения-то берете

----------


## Won Soeng

> предвидя вопрос а что же тебе надо отвечу, нужен учитель, но не какой нибудь, а святой, на меньшее я не согласен.


Вам не учитель святой нужен, а серьезная жизненная ситуация, с великими мучениями и страданиями для Вас лично, чтобы любой, кто через это прошел Святым для Вас стал. 
Простите за встречную категоричность.

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup, давайте не забывать уто у нас с Вами немного разные практики, у вас тибетская традиция - ее действительно не попрактикуешь без учителя, у нас другая, это вы отрицать не можете. Вы также не можете отрицать что практика дзэн - это все таки индивидуальная практика, потому то у нас нет всяких вангов и лунгов. Кто спорит в важности учителя? в дзене нет гуру йоги, а вообще междуконфессиональные споры никогда ничем хорошим не кончаются. Как писала Юнона будда в каждой вещи. кто знает, если вы не способны это постич может это именно вы не обладаете глубиной пониманияч, а мы " играющие в буддизм" принимающие обеты по интернету и обучающиеся у каждой травинки может быть все таки чего то стоим?


Вы думаете я плохо знаю дзэн?  :Smilie: 
У меня друзья давно практикуют в линии сото и линии кван-ум и никаких разногласий в понимании Дхармы нет  :Smilie:  И обратите внимание никто из них, присутствующих на БФ не говорит что я неверно понимаю дзэн  :Smilie: 

Про межконфессиональные споры я вообще не понял, конфессия у нас одна - Учение Будды  :Smilie: 
Какое отношения тантрийские Посвящение имеет к методу практики я то же не понимаю. Практика у всех индивидуальная, за вас никто Буддой не станет  :Smilie:  Общие принципы во всех линиях одни -  встретил настоящего Учителя, обладающего необходимыми с точки зрения канона характеристиками, принял у него Прибежище и обеты пратимокши, получил наставления в соответствии со словом Будды, будь то сутра или тантра, и стал практиковать формально и неформально. Практики же принятия обетов через интернет и обучения у травы в сутрах и тантрах точно нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Dondhup, давайте не забывать уто у нас с Вами немного разные практики, у вас тибетская традиция - ее действительно не попрактикуешь без учителя, у нас другая, это вы отрицать не можете. Вы также не можете отрицать что практика дзэн - это все таки индивидуальная практика, потому то у нас нет всяких вангов и лунгов. Кто спорит в важности учителя? в дзене нет гуру йоги, а вообще междуконфессиональные споры никогда ничем хорошим не кончаются. Как писала Юнона будда в каждой вещи. кто знает, если вы не способны это постич может это именно вы не обладаете глубиной пониманияч, а мы " играющие в буддизм" принимающие обеты по интернету и обучающиеся у каждой травинки может быть все таки чего то стоим?


Нет никакой практики дзен без реализованного учителя. Нет ни одной практики Дхармы Будды вне наставлений учителя, вне непрерывной линии передачи. Практика во всех традициях индивидуальная, никто не может за человека практиковать, только он сам. А вот практика непонятно чего, непонятно за чем - это не имеет отношения к Дхарме Будды.

Книги О (!) дзен это не наставления в практику дзен. Это художественная литература, жизнеописание. Такие книги могут заинтересовать практикой, но не могут этой практике научить. Многим кажется, что по книге они могут научиться дзен. Интересно, много ли найдется людей, которые готовы научиться по книгам лечить людей?

Я во многих вещах самоучка. Я сам учился программировать (по книгам), учился управлять проектами (по книгам), учился продавать (по книгам). Однако реальных успехов во всем этом достигал тогда, когда удавалось пообщаться с теми, кто умеет это делать. Разумеется, каждый в чем-то мастер. У каждого можно научиться тому, что он делает. Если хотите стать Буддой - спросите Будду о том, как это сделать. 
Человек написавший книгу - тоже учитель. Если Вы знаете результат, можете проверить, достигли его или нет - отлично, можно научиться без непосредственного подтверждения учителя, получился ли результат. Программировать можно для себя, сравнивая с результатами труда других. Можно рисовать для себя. Но помочь может человек, который укажет на ошибки и объяснит, как их избегать. Есть много секретов мастерства, которые открываются в результате практики.

Можно обойтись совсем без учителя и вовсе без книг. Непонятно только, зачем называть свою практику дзен, и утверждать, что так рекомендуют учителя дзен. 

Если Вам нравится то, что Вы делаете, чудесно. Но не пытайтесь говорить о том, о чем не знаете. Если Вам кажется, что кто-то из учителей дзен что-то рекомендует, а Вам возражают - обратитесь к этому учителю напрямую и спросите, правильно ли Вы поняли сказанное. Именно для этого и нужен учитель, чтобы не пытаться на форуме доказать, что все кроме Вас заблуждаются, а чтобы проверить, верные ли Вы сделали выводы из чужих слов, не имея собственного опыта и понимания. 

Не нужно оправдывать свою ситуацию, что у Вас нет учителя. Придет время - будет учитель. Не нужно создавать себе преград в практике. Практикуйте осознанность и ясность самостоятельно. Начните с того, что заставляет Вас непременно доказать другим, что Вы правы, а другие нет. Очень хорошо обнаружить это устремление, обнаружить его корни и перестать за эти корни снова и снова цепляться. 
Посмотрите вокруг, на людей, которые непременно рвутся что-то доказать.
Почитайте внимательно эту тему на форуме. Заметьте, что никто не лезет к Вам с доказательствами. Если Вы перестанете поднимать эту тему, никто не будет бегать за Вами и убеждать, что Вам нужен учитель. 

Вы же стремитесь всем доказать, что Ваша ситуация правильная, что Ваша ситуация достаточная, что Вы вправе указывать другим, что верно и что неверно даже тогда, когда никто Вас об этом не просит. 

Такое устремление происходит от внутренней неуверенности. На самом деле Вы чувствуете, что неправы, что заблуждаетесь, но изо всех сил боретесь с этим чувством, не позволяете ему проникнуть в сознание. А задоно боретесь со всеми, кто "наступает на любимый мозоль".

Не боритесь с собственным чувством того, что истинно и что ложно. Все ответы у Вас уже есть. Достаточно остановиться в собственных устремлениях и все места, в которые Вы хотели дотянуть ярлык "это истина" покинут Ваш ум, и не нужно будет ничего удерживать и ничего доказывать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы думаете я плохо знаю дзэн?


Это легко проверить, думать ни к чему. Может совсем не знаете, может знаете великолепно. В корейском дзен используют коаны, для проверки ума практикующего. Попросите у учителя коан и за пару мгновений все будет ясно как бесконечный свет.

----------


## Dondhup

> Тибетский буддизм бездонен. Иногда прикасаешься, и волосы на голове шевелятся. Нужно будет еще как-нибудь почитать что-нибудь оттуда. Хорошо концентрирует.
> 
> Возможно, такое большое значение лам для тибетцев, связано с исторической изолированностью Тибета, и его некоторой природно-культурной пустынностью. Учитель в Тибете - это почти идол, Учитель в просвещенном Китае - изящный собеседник. А различие практик: множество простираний, и любование луной... Нас пытаются уверить, что результаты будут разные, поэтому хочется тупо спросить, что такое результаты?
> 
> "Мелькнут в морской траве
>  Прозрачные мальки.
>  Поймаешь -  растают без следа"
>  /Басё?/


Роль учителя в тибетском буддизме связана не с изолированность Тибета а с тем что во всех 4-х школах тибетского буддизма наряду с практикой сутры есть практика тантры. В Ваджраяне Учителя восприниматься как Будда.
Это не особенность тибетского Буддизма а особенность метода Ваджраяны.

----------


## Dondhup

> Это легко проверить, думать ни к чему. Может совсем не знаете, может знаете великолепно. В корейском дзен используют коаны, для проверки ума практикующего. Попросите у учителя коан и за пару мгновений все будет ясно как бесконечный свет.


А может лучше на палках  :Smilie: 

В дзэне в принципе нет ничего, чего нет в тибетском буддизме  :Smilie:

----------


## Сякухати

Четыре школы это сакья, ньингма, кагью, гелуг и риме.

----------


## Dondhup

> Четыре школы это сакья, ньингма, кагью, гелуг и риме.


Риме - это не школа, а движение.

----------


## Сякухати

движение это противоположность покою

----------


## Pavel

> Вам не учитель святой нужен, а серьезная жизненная ситуация, с великими мучениями и страданиями для Вас лично, чтобы любой, кто через это прошел Святым для Вас стал. 
> Простите за встречную категоричность.


За категоричность не надо извиняться, ее надо, замечая, прекращать. Вы же заметили свою катекгоричность до того, как опубликовали свое сообщение, но оправдали ее "встречностью", так зачем изиняться - Вы правы же были и остаетесь? Только после такой категоричности и встречной агрессивности Вам перестают верить.



> Нет никакой практики дзен без реализованного учителя. Нет ни одной практики Дхармы Будды вне наставлений учителя, вне непрерывной линии передачи.


И после таких слов Вы будете настаивать на том, что следуете Срединному Пути? Это и есть примеры правильного понимания и правильной речи с точки зрения дзэн-БУДДИЗМА? 



> Не нужно оправдывать свою ситуацию,...


Очень правильные слова, которые должны помочь человеку начать замечать в своих мыслях, словах, действиях момент, когда возникает вот это "встречное", когда возникает детское оправдание "а он первый начал". Разве так уж важно, кто первый начал высказывать категоричные суждения, если они не верные как у первого, так и у второго?


> Начните с того, что заставляет Вас непременно доказать другим, что Вы правы, а другие нет. Очень хорошо обнаружить это устремление, обнаружить его корни и перестать за эти корни снова и снова цепляться. 
> Посмотрите вокруг, на людей, которые непременно рвутся что-то доказать.
> Почитайте внимательно эту тему на форуме. Заметьте, что никто не лезет к Вам с доказательствами.


 Разве споры между людьми возникают по инициативе одной стороны? Разве Будда, раскрывая природу споров писал о таком? Будда разъяснял, что в споре всегда две стороны и обе не правы, т.к. носитель Истины в споре не участвует, его здесь просто нет. "Нет никакой практи дзэн без..." - разве это не спор, даже если в нем отсутствуют доказательства? Разве спор без доказательств лучше спора с доказательствами? 



> Вы же стремитесь всем доказать, что Ваша ситуация правильная, что Ваша ситуация достаточная, что Вы вправе указывать другим, что верно и что неверно даже тогда, когда никто Вас об этом не просит.


 Разве есть в этом споре хоть кто-нибудь, кого лично пригласили в нем поучаствовать? Ведь каждая из сторон спора добровольно ринулась в бой отстаивания своей точки зрения своими категоричными заявлениями, разве не так?


> Такое устремление происходит от внутренней неуверенности. На самом деле Вы чувствуете, что неправы, что заблуждаетесь, но изо всех сил боретесь с этим чувством, не позволяете ему проникнуть в сознание. А задоно боретесь со всеми, кто "наступает на любимый мозоль".


Возможно, так оно и есть в одних случаях. В каких-то случаях оно может быть вызвано другими причинами. В любом случае участие в споре - это проявление неправильного понимания, неправильной речи, неправильного сосредоточения именно в данный момент, в момент возникновения обычной жизненной ситуации обсуждения того или иного вопроса. Тут действительно есть о чем подумать.

Категоричные заявления о том, что прямое общение с учителем обязательно, скорее своей формой оттолкнет от поиска учителя тех, кто так не считает, а тех, кто уверен, что учитель необходим, оно оттолкнет от поиска хорошего учителя, т.к. укрепит их в мысли, что лучше любой учитель, чем его отсутствие.
Категоричное заявление о том, что учитель не нужен, скорее своей формой оттолкнет тех, кто принижает свою роль в постижении, перекладывая ответственность на учителя, а тех, кто уверен, что и без учителя можно постичь все, укрепит в этой мысли, оправдает для них идею, что нет никакой необходимости обращаться к опыту более мудрых, нет необходимости искать более умного товарища или учителя.

Какое из этих двух типов категоричных заявлений мы можем считать правильным? О каком следовании буддизму в них можно говорить, если основой буддизма является Срединный Путь? Разве буддист это тот, кто знает наизусть 4 БГ и Восьмеричный Путь, но не понимает, что Восьмеричный Путь - это Срединный Путь? Разве Срединный Путь - это символ веры, а не прктическое указание?

----------


## Pavel

> Это легко проверить, думать ни к чему. Может совсем не знаете, может знаете великолепно. В корейском дзен используют коаны, для проверки ума практикующего. Попросите у учителя коан и за пару мгновений все будет ясно как бесконечный свет.


 Вы действительно считаете, что утверждение "думать ни к чему" - это буддизм? Вы лично хоть раз воспользовались коаном для проверки и кого именно, на каком своем опыте определили эффективность и точность проверки - поделитесь? Такой рассказ был бы интересен и его нельзя было бы оценить как спор.

----------


## Юнонг

> Такое устремление происходит от внутренней неуверенности. На самом деле Вы чувствуете, что неправы, что заблуждаетесь, но изо всех сил боретесь с этим чувством, не позволяете ему проникнуть в сознание.


 А по-моему, неуверенность неуверенности  - рознь.
Первая - от слабости, вторая - от ощущения срединного пути.
Учитель может лишить первой, но может лишить и второй.
(Естественно, что настоящий учитель - не испортит)

----------


## Юнонг

> Ага, то норовит промеж изящной беседы пальчик ножичком отхватить, то палкой перетянет. И где Вы такую... такие сведения-то берете


 Такая ... может иметь место. Возможно, не только у меня в голове.
В 4-6 веках даже существовало целое явление фэн-лю, с его "чистыми беседами".
Конечно, параллельно и людей убивали...

----------


## Pavel

> А по-моему, неуверенность неуверенности  - рознь.
> Первая - от слабости, вторая - от ощущения срединного пути.


Можно о второй поподробнее?

----------


## Kleon

Pavel. Кроме придирок к БТРу ничего из вашего сообщения не понял, но воды напился. Без мастера дзен нельзя полноценно практиковать хотите вы того или нет. Другое дело встречу с мастером тоже нужно заслужить.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

BTR



> Нет никакой практики дзен без реализованного учителя.


BTR, Вы очень хороший человек. У вас есть стремление помочь другим. Но почему Вы столь категоричны? Я никогда не встречал ни у одного авторитетного учителя дзен такой мысли, как у вас. Как оказалось, что вы стали ее рабом, не пробовали понять?

Вы думаете что для практики необходимо физическое присутствие учителя? Вы думаете его влияние ограничего несколькими метрами вблизи, доносящимся голосом, обликом и т.п.? Скромного же вы мнения о силе учителей. Верней это не только их сила, а просто Сила, Учение, Дхарма, как ни назовите. Она везде. Если человек открыт, он как чувствительная антенна поймает ее сигналы. Если человек открыт менее, ему нужен более сильный и более близкий сигнал в виде лицезрения учителя и т.д.)
Люди очень разные, BTR... Вы разве не знали?) Не меряйте Вы их всех по себе.

----------


## Ersh

2 Юрий Никифоров
А Вы встречали хотя бы одного мастера Дзен, который бы не имел своего Учителя?

----------


## Pavel

> 2 Юрий Никифоров
> А Вы встречали хотя бы одного мастера Дзен, который бы не имел своего Учителя?


 Это как же ж такое возможно, если звание "мастера" присваивается учителями, а не учениками? Сама постановка вопроса в таком случае не честная.  :Smilie:  
Знаем ли мы что-нибудь об учителях Иисуса, а ведь многие мастера дзэн считают его Бодхисаттвой?

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> 2 Юрий Никифоров
> А Вы встречали хотя бы одного мастера Дзен, который бы не имел своего Учителя?


Я вообще ни одного мастера дзен не встречал.)))
А Вы встречали? Это он вам сказал или ученики его, что он мастер? Ну Вы и доверчивый...))

----------


## Dondhup

> Это как же ж такое возможно, если звание "мастера" присваивается учителями, а не учениками? Сама постановка вопроса в таком случае не честная.  
> Знаем ли мы что-нибудь об учителях Иисуса, а ведь многие мастера дзэн считают его Бодхисаттвой?


Павел, У Вас есть Учитель. Вы Прибежище принимали, наставления получали?

И не надо сказок об Иисусе Христе. Бодхисаттва никогда не будет проповедовать учение о боге-творце и душе. Это ложные взгляды.

У Будда Шакьямуни в последней жизни не было буддийских Учителе, но это не значит, что у него не было в прошлых.

В дискуссии четко видно людей, которые практикуют в чистой линии передачи и тех кто начитался книжек и занимается теоретизированием и  по большей части пустой болтовней. В линии чань пустая болтовня пресекается быстро.

----------


## Dondhup

> Я вообще ни одного мастера дзен не встречал.)))
> А Вы встречали? Это он вам сказал или ученики его, что он мастер? Ну Вы и доверчивый...))


В линии дзэн как и в других линия есть четкие правила кто может давать наставления а кто нет. Если Вы квалифицированного Учителя в чистой линии преемственности не встречали, то чем тут гордиться?

----------


## Dondhup

> А по-моему, неуверенность неуверенности  - рознь.
> Первая - от слабости, вторая - от ощущения срединного пути.
> Учитель может лишить первой, но может лишить и второй.
> (Естественно, что настоящий учитель - не испортит)


Юнона, человеческое рождение короткое, времени мало. Можно всю жизнь так не о чем профантазировать.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> В линии дзэн как и в других линия есть четкие правила кто может давать наставления а кто нет. Если Вы квалифицированного Учителя в чистой линии преемственности не встречали, то чем тут гордиться?


В дзен есть много всего. Линии, правила, наставления, квалификации и пр. - это для одних. Для других - это ничего не значит... Мы из этих самых.)))

----------


## Ersh

> Это как же ж такое возможно, если звание "мастера" присваивается учителями, а не учениками? Сама постановка вопроса в таком случае не честная.  
> Знаем ли мы что-нибудь об учителях Иисуса, а ведь многие мастера дзэн считают его Бодхисаттвой?


Павел, Ваше сообщение содержит, на мой взгляд столько нарочитых передержек, что мне трудно ответить на Ваш вопрос.
Мастер без учеников - очевидный нонсенс.
Честно-нечестно - Ваши личные оценки, и к делу отношения не имют.
При чем здесь Иисус?
Многие мастера Дзен - это сколько? Назовите хотя бы десять, так считавших. Это маловато по сравнению с общим количеством мастеров Дзен, но я хотя бы буду уверен в том, что Вы знаете о чем говорите.
Или не надо флудить в теме.

----------


## Dondhup

> В дзен есть много всего. Линии, правила, наставления, квалификации и пр. - это для одних. Для других - это ничего не значит... Мы из этих самых.)))


Вы Прибежище у кого принимали? Наставления по практике получали?

----------


## Ersh

> Я вообще ни одного мастера дзен не встречал.)))
> А Вы встречали? Это он вам сказал или ученики его, что он мастер? Ну Вы и доверчивый...))


Так это с самого начало было ясно, что не встречали. Не были, не привлекались, не участвовали. Встречал, и не одного, представьте себе. О том, что это мастера Дзен всегда известно и от Учеников, и от Учителей, и просто от членов общин.
Интересно - Вы когда читаете книги о Дзен - откуда Вам известно, что это не художественная литература, сочиненная Васей Пупкиным за долю малую?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Это как же ж такое возможно, если звание "мастера" присваивается учителями, а не учениками? Сама постановка вопроса в таком случае не честная.  
> Знаем ли мы что-нибудь об учителях Иисуса, а ведь многие мастера дзэн считают его Бодхисаттвой?


Масера дзен считают бодхисаттвой даже школьника переводящего бабушку через дорогу, но никак не Учителем Дзен  :Wink:  И Иисуса никто мастером не считал.

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, благодарю Вас за уделенное Вами тщательное внимание к моему сообщению. 
Позвольте задать Вам прямой вопрос, что задело Вас в моих словах, какова причина того, что Вы решили мне ответить, хотя мои слова были обращены к другому человеку?

Надеюсь Вы ответите на этот вопрос прежде, чем продолжите обсуждать со мной прочие вопросы.




> Вы действительно считаете, что утверждение "думать ни к чему" - это буддизм? Вы лично хоть раз воспользовались коаном для проверки и кого именно, на каком своем опыте определили эффективность и точность проверки - поделитесь? Такой рассказ был бы интересен и его нельзя было бы оценить как спор.


Я действительно считаю, что если можно что-то проверить непосредственно, то размышлять об этом без такой проверки - неправильно. 
Разумеется, я сам неоднократно проверялся у дзен-мастера на докусане. Случалось раньше играть в коаны с другими, теперь не занимаюсь этим. Коан дает учитель и учитель проверяет ответ на коан. 
Могу дать контакт дзен-мастера Ву Бонга для желающих проверить свой ум.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Интересно - Вы когда читаете книги о Дзен - откуда Вам известно, что это не художественная литература, сочиненная Васей Пупкиным за долю малую?


Вы слышали о таком феномене в дзен, как "внезнаковая передача"? Никто не знает механизма как это работает, но это случается. Даже не так. Передача только так и происходит, а все слова, обучение, усилия и пр. только фон для этого. Не станем же мы фон, телегу, так сказать, ставить впереди лошади?

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы слышали о таком феномене в дзен, как "внезнаковая передача"? Никто не знает механизма как это работает, но это случается. Даже не так. Передача только так и происходит, а все слова, обучение, усилия и пр. только фон для этого. Не станем же мы фон, телегу, так сказать, ставить впереди лошади?


Насчет никто не знает, вы ошибаетесь. Получить любую передачу можно только у квалифицированного Учителя в случае если ум ученика готов.
Как вы думаете почему Будды Шакьямуни проявил нирманакаю в виде царевича Гаутамы, давал Учение словами? Все не так просто как хотелось бы. Иначе все живые существа давно получили бы вне знаковюу передачу и сансара была бы пуста.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вы слышали о таком феномене в дзен, как "внезнаковая передача"? Никто не знает механизма как это работает, но это случается. Даже не так. Передача только так и происходит, а все слова, обучение, усилия и пр. только фон для этого. Не станем же мы фон, телегу, так сказать, ставить впереди лошади?


Так внезнаковая передача именно от Учителя к ученику. Вы получили уже ее? Дзен нужен для проверки своего ума, если вы просветленный, то зачем вам дзен? Зачем дзен _непривязанному_  :Smilie:  Что то все "просветленные" балдеют как коты от валерианки от этого слова! Как пахнет нравится, а подойти боятся. Зачем только оно им, непонятно. Пришел к мастеру - получил передачу (многим видно понятно что эти лодка, компас не нужны, я думаю дзен-мастера вас поймут, если это и есть учение дзен, как заявляется  :Wink:  ), чаю попил. Если же оказывается, что не все так просто, тут и нужен тот самый _фон_ Учиться, учиься и еще раз учиться, как говорил известный тиран. Никто туда палками и не загоняет  :Smilie: 
Что с ног на голову-то все ставить? И сидеть тут тиражировать банальности из библиотеки дзенствующего (добро пожаловать в дзен-хелл). Что, одиноко стало практикующим в одиночестве?  :Wink:

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, благодарю Вас за уделенное Вами тщательное внимание к моему сообщению. 
> Позвольте задать Вам прямой вопрос, что задело Вас в моих словах, какова причина того, что Вы решили мне ответить, хотя мои слова были обращены к другому человеку?


 Сосредоточенность на личной персоне обусловливает слепоту. В результате человек начинает делить на свое и чужое то, что таким образом разделено быть не может. "Ваши слова" и "адресовано другому человеку" - это не самое лучшее деление сказанных слов в публичном месте. Форумное общение подразумевает публичность, подразумевает активное участие всех желающих. Бывают случаи, когда слова должны восприниматься персонально и как лично сказанные, тогда не пользуются интерфесом форума.

В Ваших высказываниях я увидел проявление крайних взглядов и суждений. Посчитал уместным обратить внимание всех участников дискусси не на то, что они Ваши (это Вы сделали без моей помощи), а на то, что они ошибочны, как и крайняя противоположная точка зрения. Крайние точки зрения всегда ошибочны согласно Срединному Пути и порождают споры. Не будет толку от призывов к внимательному отношению, как возникла потребность отстаивать свою точку зрения, если одновременно с этим призывом провозглашать крайнюю точку зрения, высказываться категорично настолько, что появляется потребность за свои высказывания извиняться. 

Все сказанное относилось не к Вам персонально, как Вы это восприняли, а ко всем участникам дискуссии, употребляющим в своей речи такие слова как "никогда", "всегда", "только", "нигде", "везде"... 

Надеюсь, что мой ответ Вы восприняли как достаточно искренний.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Pavel

> Я действительно считаю, что если можно что-то проверить непосредственно, то размышлять об этом без такой проверки - неправильно.


 Таким образом Вы отметаете метод, в котором при непосредственной проверке требуется и размышление. Это Ваше право. Только опять хочу обратить Ваше внимание, что отличается такая точка зрения от "если можно размышлением доказать, то не требуется непосредственная проверка" лишь уверенностью в своей правоте, в которой оппоненту Вы при этом отказываете. Это и есть спор - форма агрессии, порожденная крайним суждением, основанным на неправильном понимании.

Если же Вы внимательно посмотрите на ситуацию, то в ней возникает некое противоречие. Суть его в следующей последовательности действий. Сначала я себе учителя выбираю методом размышлений, а потом доверяю ему проверку непосредственным путем. Что в таком случае больше влияет на ошибку результата? Если я путем размышлений создаю градусник, которому доверяю в дальнейшем измерение температуры непосредственной проверкой, то кто отвечает за ошибку градусника, а точнее чем она обусловлена? А все остальное, что стоит за "если можно..., то..." сводит высказывание к риторике. Конечно, если можно, то... Но можно ли в данном конкретном случае?

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, Ваше сообщение содержит, на мой взгляд столько нарочитых передержек, что мне трудно ответить на Ваш вопрос.
> Мастер без учеников - очевидный нонсенс.
> Честно-нечестно - Ваши личные оценки, и к делу отношения не имют.
> При чем здесь Иисус?
> Многие мастера Дзен - это сколько? Назовите хотя бы десять, так считавших. Это маловато по сравнению с общим количеством мастеров Дзен, но я хотя бы буду уверен в том, что Вы знаете о чем говорите.
> Или не надо флудить в теме.


Ersh, я не понимаю слова "передержки" в данном контексте.
Я не знаю смысла слова "флуд" - это честно.
Если Вы не поняли моего замечания, то я поясню. Дело в том, что звание "мастер" дается не учениками Учителю, а присваивается ему его Учителями (не менее двух, как мне известно). Ученики же, доверяют мнению двух авторитетных Учителей, а не полагаются на свое мнение, когда встречают "мастера". Отсюда и вопрос не имеет смысла, т.к. не может человек встретить мастера, не имеющего учителей, по определению получения звания мастера, т.к. такое звание дается Учителями.
Если же допустимо то, что я сам могу определить, кто мастер, а кто нет, то я встречал Бодхисаттву Иисуса, у которого не знаю учителей и Будду Готаму, чьих учителей не знаю. Объяснения, что у них в прошлых жизнях были учителя выглядят не убедительно, т.к. у каждого могли быть учителя в прошлых жизнях, а в этой они ему не нужны. Речь же идет об этой жизни, а не о учителях в разрезе всех прошлых жизней, как я понимаю.
Надеюсь, теперь Вам понятны мои высказывания относительно вопроса и Иисуса-Бодхисаттвы.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Pavel

> Масера дзен считают бодхисаттвой даже школьника переводящего бабушку через дорогу, но никак не Учителем Дзен  И Иисуса никто мастером не считал.


 Мастера бывают разные, школьники бывают разные, дороги, через которые переводят, бывают разные... Лишь "никто" или "все" одинаковые.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы думаете что для практики необходимо физическое присутствие учителя?


Нет, это Вы за меня что-то выдумываете. Не пытайтесь себе доказать, что БТРу нужны Ваши разъяснения. Вы заблуждаетесь и начинаете устраивать базар на форуме. Ваша идея о том, что можно считать себя практиком дзен ни разу не проверив, соответствует ли то, что Вы делаете практике, даваемой учителем - несостоятельна. Проверьте свое понимание, это не трудно. Не стоит вводить в заблуждение прежде всего самого себя.

----------


## Won Soeng

К сожалению комплексы тех, кто не удосужился хоть раз пообщаться с живым учителем множатся, когда они собираются вместе. Что может быть проще - пообщаться с живым учителем хотя бы по электронной почте?

----------


## Pavel

> К сожалению комплексы тех, кто не удосужился хоть раз пообщаться с живым учителем множатся, когда они собираются вместе. Что может быть проще - пообщаться с живым учителем хотя бы по электронной почте?


Кстати, если так не сложно достучаться до учителя, можно ли его попросить "электронно" высказаться в той или иной теме форума и рассчитывать при этом на его согласие?

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

Раз уж мы тут в публичном месте, позволю себе комментарии.




> Таким образом Вы отметаете метод, в котором при непосредственной проверке требуется и размышление. Это Ваше право.


Вообще-то, это не столько право, а одна из отправных точек практики работы с коаном в дзен. Вам, прежде чем спорить (переходить, так сказать, к форме агрессии порожденной крайним суждением), следовало бы ознакомиться с методами и основами этой традиции. В Дзен (при непосредственной проверке в частности) не отметается мышление и размышление как таковое, а отметается _привязанность_ к ним. Если вы не можете оставить все это в покое, то это значит, что эти вещи, на самом деле не могут оставить в покое вас. И, в частности, по этому, так важна в традиции Дзен встреча с Учителем. Любые слова - порождение мышления. Тут столько красивых слов наговорили - дзен это и говорящий гвоздь и абсолютная пустота и истинно-сущные расклады. Слова, слова. Кто знает из говорящих что это значит на самом деле?




> Если же Вы внимательно посмотрите на ситуацию, то в ней возникает некое противоречие. Суть его в следующей последовательности действий. Сначала я себе учителя выбираю методом размышлений, а потом доверяю ему проверку непосредственным путем. Что в таком случае больше влияет на ошибку результата?


Откуда взялась *ошибка* в этой последовательности? Еще ничего не измерялось и не проверялось.




> Если я путем размышлений создаю градусник, которому доверяю в дальнейшем измерение температуры непосредственной проверкой, то кто отвечает за ошибку градусника, а точнее чем она обусловлена?


Ну, на эту аналогию, можно придумать другую аналогию. Представьте, что если путем размышления и наблюдения за погодой (снег, ветер, солнце) вы определили температуру воздуха, а потом, непосредственно, с помощью градусника, проверяете свои размышления.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Кстати, если так не сложно достучаться до учителя, можно ли его попросить "электронно" высказаться в той или иной теме форума и рассчитывать при этом на его согласие?


Что может быть проще, столько трудов вложено - учителя Школы "Кван Ум"
А в он-лайн конференциях, пока не слышал чтоб они соглашались учавствовать.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

BTR



> Вы заблуждаетесь и начинаете устраивать базар на форуме.


Вы совсем потяряли объективность. О каком устраивании базара Вы толкуете? Поимейте совесть...



> Ваша идея о том, что можно считать себя практиком дзен ни разу не проверив, соответствует ли то, что Вы делаете практике, даваемой учителем - несостоятельна.


Честно сказать, я вообще не понимаю как люди могут называть себя практиками дзен, пытаться поучать кого-то когда они еще не поняли первой и простейшей идеи, которую надо было понять: каждый человек выбирает себе тот путь и то понимание на которое способен. Зачем с пеной у рта пытаться доказать кому-то что он верблюд? Я же не утверждаю что ваш путь неверен. Я просто прошу допустить что есть разные люди, разные пути. Если Вы тусуетесь только в той тусовке где презирают не вам подобных, то значит потрудитесь раскрыть глаза пошире. Если не можете, то будьте скромнее. Не выдавайте свое мнение за конечную истину. От этого уже тошнит...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Таким образом Вы отметаете метод, в котором при непосредственной проверке требуется и размышление.


Не впадайте в крайности, Павел. Непосредственная проверка не исключает размышления. Всего лишь речь идет о том, чтобы не подменять восприятие размышлением. Когда можно попробовать вкус яблока - не нужно рассуждать о том, какой он там может быть. Нужно просто попробовать. Тогда и размышлять будет не о чем. 

Впрочем Пёстрый уже отметил правильный акцент о привязанности.

Когда Вы начинаете снова и снова говорить о размышлениях, Вы снова и снова оправдываете свои убеждения в том, что нет ничего такого в чувственных ощущениях, что следует изучать, что вся Дхарма Будды - это какая-то описательная абстракция, и лишь изучая описания можно что-то о Дхарме Будды знать. В традиции дзен Вам не дадут никаких сутр. Сидеть и смотреть в свой ум - это вся практика. Сначала нужно как следует изучить то, что описывается в сутрах. Можно конечно научиться разбираться в двигателях ни разу не открыв капот, только читая инструкции. Интересно, как Вы назовете человека, который всех призывает к такому способу? И не пробуйте снова вдаваться в крайности, будто бы я Вам сейчас сказал, что инструкции вовсе не нужны. Факт в том, что Вы не слушаете, что Вам говорят, Вы не умеете останавливать поток своих мыслей, постоянно что-то возражаете, домысливаете и снова возражаете. На третьем сообщении я уже не нахожу даже тени своих слов в том, на что Вы возражаете. ПОэтому чаще всего разговор на этом с Вами заканчивается. Вы спорите с собственной фантазией.
Не удивляйтесь если снова и снова Ваши глубокомысленные комментарии на то, что Вы полагаете мнением собеседника будут оставаться без ответа.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юрий, Вы много чего выдумаваете о том, какими должны быть практики дзен на Ваш взгляд. Не ставьте условий. Просто примите, что практики дзен это те, кто практикует по наставлениям реального учителя и с возможностью этого самого учителя спросить. И не важно, что Вы понимаете или не понимаете. Не называйте практикой дзен непроверенные идеи о том, что бы это могло быть. Поймите, что мастера дзен знают, какова практика дзен, а не дискутируют об этом. Если Вы хотите доказать, что Вы уже самодостаточны, всего достигли и Вам больше ничего не надо - то задумайтесь, зачем Вам нужно это доказать. А если не нужно - то примите как факт, что без учителя Вы не можете проверить, на что тратите свое время, называя это практикой дзен. Базар - это устраивать личные разборки на форуме, пытаясь уязвить собеседников только потому, что они указывают Вам на несостоятельность Вашей версии того, что Вы называете дзен.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

BTR



> Просто примите, что практики дзен это те...
> ...то примите как факт... и т.д.


На веру? Нет уж, спасибо. У меня скептическая натура. Если у вас другой склад ума, то ради бога, я разве против? Просто не отказывайте мне в моем. Я разве много прошу?



> Базар - это устраивать личные разборки на форуме, пытаясь уязвить собеседников...


BTR, как же вам не стыдно? Я просто не могу поверить! Человек, который показывает свои знания в дзен, опускается до голословных обвинений!
"Инакомыслящий! Ату его, ату!" - вот зачем вам надо обвинять меня в мифических личных разборках, базаре и пр. Как это низко и недостойно настоящего практика дзен...

----------


## Won Soeng

Юрий, мне не стыдно, не пытайтесь манипулировать. Вы продолжаете переводить обсуждение на личности и не хотите остановиться?

----------


## Pavel

> Не впадайте в крайности, Павел. Непосредственная проверка не исключает размышления. Всего лишь речь идет о том, чтобы не подменять восприятие размышлением. Когда можно попробовать вкус яблока - не нужно рассуждать о том, какой он там может быть. Нужно просто попробовать. Тогда и размышлять будет не о чем.


Если Вы проявите внимательность, то заметите, что вопрос подменяете Вы, а не я. Изначально вопрос не стоял так "пробовать яблоко или нет", а стоял так "проверять ли каждый гриб на ядовитость путем непосредственного его употребления". Если бы Вы были внимательны, то заметили бы, что Юнона говорил о том, что не только практика коана - это практика проверки, но вся окружающая нас жизнь - это практика проверки. Вы же противопоставили практику коана какиму-то "думанию", а теперь снабдив размышление привязанностью, дали этому думанию определение - это размышление с привязанностью. Вот это и есть пример привязанности к размышлениям. Такая привязанность проявляется в том, что человек на практике не способен продемонстрировать правильной речи, правильного внимания к вопросам, правильного отношения к собеседнику. Вы заменили практику проверки жизнью практикой проверки коаном, а окружающие наблюдают результат такой замены и судят о том, насколько она эффективна по Вашим словам, поступкам, мыслям.



> Когда Вы начинаете снова и снова говорить о размышлениях, Вы снова и снова оправдываете свои убеждения в том, что нет ничего такого в чувственных ощущениях, что следует изучать, что вся Дхарма Будды - это какая-то описательная абстракция, и лишь изучая описания можно что-то о Дхарме Будды знать.


BTR, но ведь ничего подобного я в своих высказываниях не обнаруживаю. Укажите мне на слова, из которых следует, что я считаю, что нет ничего такого в чувственных ощущениях. Зачем весь остальной конструкт об оправданиях, если у меня и нет таких убеждений, и нет таких ощущений. 
1) Я утверждаю и твердо стою на позиции, что чувственные ощущения даны человеку и очень полезны, если не уводят его к опьяненностью чувствами.
2) Я утверждал и твердо стою на позиции, что Дхарма Будды - это не описательная абстракция, а руководство к действиям.
3) Я утверждал и твердо стою на позиции, что нельзя познать Дхарму Будды, лишь изучая описания.

А теперь я коротко скажу свое вИдение, почему в результате такого спора не прибавляется учеников у Учителей дзэн. Те, кто считает, что они способны без учителей обойтись, что им достаточно проверять на жизненном опыте правильность выбранного пути и успешность его прохождения, они твердо стоят на позиции, что Дхарма - это не игра в медитации, форумное общение на темы..., "тусовки" (не я этот термин ввел) в буддийских кругах с Учителем или без. Они твердо верят, что Дхарма - это путь изменения своей жизни. Именно по этой причине они проверяют успешность своего движения по этому Пути на жизненной практике. И когда они встречают в общении людей, которые не способны продемонстрировать терпимое отношение к другим, понимание заданного вопроса, не выражение крайней точки зрения в безапелляционной форме, уважение к другим религиям и верам после многолетних занятий под руководством Учителя, то они думают так:

1) Либо до общения с Учителем они были еще хуже, но требуется еще время, чтобы они стали соответствовать описаниям людей, следующих Срединным Путем, либо они остались такими, какие и были, либо стали хуже чем были. Если даже они стали лучше, то какими они были, когда выбирали своего Учителя, если и сейчас, после многих лет занятий под его руководством они демонстрируют такую агрессию, наприязнь и неумение слушать другого человека?
2) Если эти люди не соответсвуют в своем поведении в обычном общении (в жизни) тем нормам нравственности, по которым можно судить об их достижениях, то почему им следует верить?

Вот почему агрессивная, безапелляционная, крайняя точка зрения может лишь вредить цели помочь найти человеку Учителя. А то, что с достойным Учителем постигать что-либо эффективнее, чем без достойного учителя, не вызывает сомнений. Вызывают сомнения учителя, чьи ученики демонстрируют такое поведение.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, чудесно, только в пункте 2) не объясните, руководство к каким именно действиям по Вашему твердому убеждению является Дхарма Будды?

Что касается агрессивности, безапелляционости и крайности точки зрения - давайте подождем, пока схлынут эмоции. Очень много переходов на личности и очень много предположений, какими бы в идеале должны быть ученики и учителя, чтобы всем нравиться. 

Есть определенного склада люди, которые на всякой белой простыни ищут серые пятна. 
Дело ведь не в том, чтобы у учителей было больше учеников. Зачем и кому это нужно? 

Я согласен с Вашим упреком, что в крайности бросаться не стоит. Однако этим сейчас грешим мы здесь все. Научиться работать с крайностями можно познав середину. Раз мы бросаемся в крайности - значит еще не познали ее. Спасибо за то, что настойчиво указали мне на это. Позвольте и Вам настойчиво указать на то же самое.

----------


## Ersh

> Вы слышали о таком феномене в дзен, как "внезнаковая передача"? Никто не знает механизма как это работает, но это случается. Даже не так. Передача только так и происходит, а все слова, обучение, усилия и пр. только фон для этого. Не станем же мы фон, телегу, так сказать, ставить впереди лошади?


Слава Будде, не только слышал (без комментариев).
Внезнаковая передача и передается от конкретного Учителя к конкретному Ученику.

----------


## Юнонг

К сожалению, от занимающихся идет только одна мысль: без учителя никак.
Дзеном ни разу не дохнуло. Да.., тема же об Учителе...
А нельзя ли предположить, что все темы в конечном итоге об одном и том же.
А нельзя ли еще и увидеть это (нет, сначала увидеть, а затем предположить).
Наблюдать этот конечный итог, произнося, или слушая, любые слова является истинной практикой.
Хотя это почти невозможно делать произвольно...
Сначала нужно потренироваться, на кустах и цветах.
Или позаниматься музыкой. Или порисовать.
Потом что-нибудь почитать, и узнать как это называется.
Всего и делов-то. А вы  - дзадзен...

----------


## Шаман

Юнона, а Вы сами дзадзен пробовали?  :Smilie: 

В конце концов, цветы и кусты - это внешнее. Обращаясь ко внешнему, не сможете отделить миражи от истинной сущности.

----------


## Pavel

> Я согласен с Вашим упреком, что в крайности бросаться не стоит. Однако этим сейчас грешим мы здесь все.


 И пошли по кругу крайностей - либо все, либо никто, иначе никак... 

Без каких-либо особых эмоций:

в месте, где "интерфейсом" (на форуме) создана обстановка для занятий рассуждениями надо рассуждать, учиться рассуждать, анализировать рассуждения, делать выводы из рассуждений и опять рассуждать. В таком месте каждую тему сводить к призывам "давайте лучше практиковать и есть яблоки" равносильно тому, что в дзен-до начать всем подряд задавать вопросы и требовать объяснения ответов. 

А эмоции - дело хорошее, если они активизируют к правильному действию и плохое, если активизируют к действию неправильному. Не верю я в правильность безэмоциональности и думаю, что и Вы не верите.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> К сожалению, от занимающихся идет только одна мысль: без учителя никак. Дзеном ни разу не дохнуло.


Без учителя никак, хоть ты тресни.  :Frown:  Что касается запаха дзен, сколько я видел продвинутых в "передачах без опоры на мастеров" товарищей за последние лет десять - там, где "пахнет" дзеном, в основном пахнет гашишем.

----------


## Юнонг

...И назовем это ШКОЛОЙ ЛЕГЧАЙШЕГО ПРИКОСНОВЕНИЯ.
И будет в ней всего одно правило: НЕ НОСИТЬ ТЯЖЕЛОГО.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
По матчасти: зал не нужен, коаны выбросим, просветление отбросим.
Наличие вышепречисленного, как и всего что попадается по дороге, допускается.
--------------------------------------------------------

Да будет так...

----------


## Шаман

"Собрать все книги бы, да сжечь!" (С) Фамусов, наставник дзен в ХYZ-м поколении

----------


## До

Книга - речь учителя.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Dondhup

Так надоело из года в год сталкиваться с одними и теми же глупостями. 
Приходят люди, которые никогда не практиковали нормально в традиции, начинают доказывать что Лама, Будда, Дхарма, Сангха для практик не нужны, что Иисус был Бодхисаттвой а Блаватская с Рерихами вообще супер. Не горя уже о г. Мулдашеве и Ламбансге Рампе вместе с "Белым Ламой Востоковым".
В интернете полно ресурсов где можно найти себе единомышленников по данным вопросам начиная с сайте http://klein.zen.ru/ господина Клейна, не имеющего к дзену в частности и к буддизму в целом никакого отношения заканчивая http://www.shambala.ru/., не имеющего никакого отношения к практике тантры Калачакры. При этом рассуждения на тему, что мы т.е. практикующие чистую Дхарму в той или иной линии преемственности не умеем сами думать и т.п. в сочетании с неспособностью увидеть страсть гнев и неведение в собственном уме под влиянием которых он следует совершенно дурацким современным штампам массовой духовной псевдокультуры.

Так нет, нужно идти на БФ и нести все эти глупости. Недаром в Наланде у входа дежурили монахи которые не пускали в монастырь людей не готовых к восприятию Учения Будды , чтобы они не мешали монахам вести диспут и заниматься медитацией.

А модератором приходиться из года в год читать весь этот бред  :Smilie: 

Может быть стоит сделать обзор на сайте по элементарным основам Учения и подобных спощиков сразу отсылать туда а дискуссии сворачивать. В перевернутую чашку все равно ничего не налить  :Smilie:

----------


## Амритавиграха

Хорошо сказано, ни убавишь, ни добавишь

http://berkhin.dzogchen.ru/articles/nirvana.htm  :Smilie:  посвящается всем Мюнхгаузенам, вытавщим себя из болота

----------


## Калдэн

> "Собрать все книги бы, да сжечь!" (С) Фамусов, наставник дзен в ХYZ-м поколении


Как сказал  , не помню какой по счёту , патриарх дзэн : "Книги вредны , ибо они подменяют  наше собственное чужими  мыслями ".  :Big Grin:

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Хорошо сказано, ни убавишь, ни добавишь
> 
> http://berkhin.dzogchen.ru/articles/nirvana.htm  посвящается всем Мюнхгаузенам, вытавщим себя из болота


Цитата из этой статьи Берхина:



> Некоторые возражают против необходимости учителя, ссылаясь на пример Будды. Но ссылаясь на пример Будды, хорошо бы такому человеку сравнить себя с Буддой. Пребывал ли он в прошлой жизни на небе Тушита и выбрал ли время и место своего рождения? Снился ли его матери пророческий сон? Совершил ли он семь шагов сразу после рождения, громогласно объявив, что это рождение последнее?


Интересно, Берхин действительно верит, что Будда совершил вот это последнее действие, только что родившись? Разве это не миф?

----------


## Pavel

> Хорошо сказано, ни убавишь, ни добавишь
> 
> http://berkhin.dzogchen.ru/articles/nirvana.htm  посвящается всем Мюнхгаузенам, вытавщим себя из болота


Мне кажется, что Игорю Берхину, по прошествии пяти лет с момента написания этой статьи, есть и что убавить в ней, и что к ней прибавить. Хотелось бы его спросить на этот счет, чтобы развеять сомнения.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Мне кажется, что Игорю Берхину, по прошествии пяти лет с момента написания этой статьи, есть и что убавить в ней, и что к ней прибавить. Хотелось бы его спросить на этот счет, чтобы развеять сомнения.


Хочется - спросите  :Smilie:  Игорь Берхин - профиль Он был сегодня здесь.

----------


## Secundus

> К сожалению, от занимающихся идет только одна мысль: без учителя никак.
> Дзеном ни разу не дохнуло. Да.., тема же об Учителе...
> А нельзя ли предположить, что все темы в конечном итоге об одном и том же.
> А нельзя ли еще и увидеть это (нет, сначала увидеть, а затем предположить).
> Наблюдать этот конечный итог, произнося, или слушая, любые слова является истинной практикой.
> Хотя это почти невозможно делать произвольно...
> Сначала нужно потренироваться, на кустах и цветах.
> Или позаниматься музыкой. Или порисовать.
> Потом что-нибудь почитать, и узнать как это называется.
> Всего и делов-то. А вы  - дзадзен...


Юнона, не ходите за дзэном на БФ,
да, все темы об одном,
может Вы сначала сядете в дзадзэн, а потом уже подумаете о тренировке на кустах и цветах ? всего и делов-то. А Вы - дзэном не дохнуло...
да Вы ежесекундно дышите дзэном !

----------


## Dondhup

> Цитата из этой статьи Берхина:
> 
> 
> Интересно, Берхин действительно верит, что Будда совершил вот это последнее действие, только что родившись? Разве это не миф?


Опыт общения с реализованными Учителя и личной практики позволяет верить не только в это, но и во все, что изложено о деяниях Будд и Бодхисаттв в каноне.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Интересно, Берхин действительно верит, что Будда совершил вот это последнее действие, только что родившись? Разве это не миф?


В каждом мифе, лишь доля мифа  :Wink:

----------


## Pavel

> Хочется - спросите  Игорь Берхин - профиль Он был сегодня здесь.


 Насколько я помню, у Игоря Берхина в профиле отключена возможность общения через личку.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Насколько я помню, у Игоря Берхина в профиле отключена возможность общения через личку.


Точно! есть такая функция, однако. Могу у него через скайп спросить, раз ввязался.

----------


## Pavel

> Точно! есть такая функция, однако. Могу у него через скайп спросить, раз ввязался.


Хорошо.

P.S.
Если не сложно, то хотелось бы особо узнать его сегодняшнее мнение относительно такого его логического построения: 


> Тогда могут сказать, что нет сейчас такого человека, который обладал бы знанием освобождения и был бы способен к нему привести. Но люди, которые это утверждают, тем самым прямо заявляют либо о том, что путь заведомо бесплоден, либо они в мире одни-единственные, кто способен эти плоды получить. Диагноз таких людей очевиден. Прогноз тоже.

----------


## Ersh

> Ersh, я не понимаю слова "передержки" в данном контексте.
> Я не знаю смысла слова "флуд" - это честно.
> Если Вы не поняли моего замечания, то я поясню. 
> Если же допустимо то, что я сам могу определить, кто мастер, а кто нет, то я встречал Бодхисаттву Иисуса, у которого не знаю учителей и Будду Готаму, чьих учителей не знаю. Объяснения, что у них в прошлых жизнях были учителя выглядят не убедительно, т.к. у каждого могли быть учителя в прошлых жизнях, а в этой они ему не нужны. Речь же идет об этой жизни, а не о учителях в разрезе всех прошлых жизней, как я понимаю.
> Надеюсь, теперь Вам понятны мои высказывания относительно вопроса и Иисуса-Бодхисаттвы.


Развеиваю Ваше неведение в вопросе о Будде. У него были учителя - Алара и Уддаха, брахманы, которы впоследствии признали его Просветление. Предвидя дальнейшие рассуждения, поясню логику простым примером - чтобы быть учителем Эйнштейна, не обязательно быть Эйнштейном. Равно как и признать его гением. 
Достаточно очень хорошо разбираться в физике и математике.
Люди, которые не очень в этом разбираются - верят авторитетам, признающими Эйнштейна гениям, несмотря на то, что те авторитеты не открывали закона относительности.
В биографии Будды упоминается несколько случаев признания Будды йогами,брахманами и простыми людьми. Эти признания, в совокупности, и приведены для доказательства того, что Будда - это Будда, а не миф, созданный буддистами.

----------


## Ersh

> Книга - речь учителя.


Только вот неизвестны случаи Просветления от речи, переданной таким образом. Так бы было и написано в Каноне - читайте книги, и будет Вам счастье.

----------


## Pavel

_Обращаюсь к BTR, а не к автору высказывания, по той причине, что мой коммментарий относится ни к самому высказыванию, а является продолжением ранее сказанного относительно недоверия к Учителям через наблюдение их учеников_

*BTR*, вы поблагодарили *Dondhup* за его высказывание в посте № 204: 


> Так надоело из года в год сталкиваться с одними и теми же глупостями. 
> ...При этом рассуждения на тему, что мы т.е. практикующие чистую Дхарму в той или иной линии преемственности...
> Может быть стоит сделать обзор на сайте по элементарным основам Учения и подобных спощиков сразу отсылать туда а дискуссии сворачивать. В перевернутую чашку все равно ничего не налить


Таким образом я вполне могу отнести и Вас к людям, "практикующим чистую Дхарму" в отличии от тех, кто практикует "грязную Дхарму", кому надоело терпеть и хочется наконец поменять внешние условия существования так, чтобы стало комфортно, уютно на БФ.

1) Прежде всего я хочу еще раз подчеркнуть свою точку зрения, что с хорошим Учителем идти по Пути значительно лучше, эффективнее и правильнее, чем без учителя.
2) До тех пор, пока я буду встречать на своем пути лишь учеников, которые "практикуют ЧИСТУЮ Дхарму", которым "надоело", которые хотят поменять внешние условия своего существования и видят в этом решение каких-то своих проблем, я буду утверждать, что у меня нет оснований утверждать, что есть достойные Учителя. Достойные не меня, а достойные Дхармы, суть которой уж ни как не в изменении условий своего существования.

Можно эти слова из поста № 204 отнести к шутке (ведь смайлики расставлены). Но на счет шуток я придерживаюсь рекомендации Будды Готамы из авторитетного для меня источника:



> Перевернув ковшик вверх дном, Благословенный сказал досточтимому Рахуле:
> 
> – Рахула, ты видишь, как этот ковшик для воды перевернулся вверх дном?
> 
> – Да, господин.
> 
> – Все, что остается от аскета в том, кто без стыда говорит умышленную ложь, переворачивается точно так же.
> Перевернув ковшик для воды вверх дном, Благословенный сказал досточтимому Рахуле:
> 
> ...


А раз нет такого поступка, на который не способен лгущий себе и другим человек, то доверия ему нет. А раз нет ему доверия, то нет и доверия его словам, что он учится у истинного Учителя, постигшего Дхарму. Не Учителю нет доверия, а словам ученика. 

До тех пор, пока вы будете высказывать крайние точки зрения, демонстрировать отношение к себе как к людям, практикующим ЧИСТУЮ Дхарму, а к словам других относиться как к бреду больных людей, которые надоели, словно назойливые мухи, до тех пор вы будете творить вред распространению Дхармы среди людей, отталкивать их не только от своих Учителей, но и от поиска Учителя Дхармы вообще, т.к. для любого, кто только встает на этот путь вы, прктикующие под руководством Учителя годами Дхарму, являетесь олицетворением Дхармы и своего Учителя. 

Начните наконец думать над последствиями своих мыслей, слов и поступков, а не только медитировать - дзэн этого не запрещает.

Никаких эмоций, ничего "личного" и все строго по теме. Это для "ока государева"

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Юнонг

"Единственной целью Будды является вести других к освобождению от страданий с помощью действий тела, речи и ума" (Берхин, и пр.)
Какая цель может быть у Будды? Он знает что сансара и нирвана - это одно и то же.
Знает, что для того, чтобы вода успокоилась, ее не нужно дополнительно стимулировать.
Или она успокоится как-то неправильно? Зачем нужны бодхисаттвы?

Хотя, понятно. Нужен учитель, ооох как нужен, люди же страдают...
Вас бы мордой об асфальт?  Это внешнее...

Или не так. Нужен учитель, ооох как нужен, люди же ищут...
Так чего же они, все-таки, ищут на стороне?

----------


## До

> Книга - речь учителя.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Только вот неизвестны случаи Просветления от речи, переданной таким образом. Так бы было и написано в Каноне - читайте книги, и будет Вам счастье.


<<Скажем, если кто-то сейчас смог получить это, то он должен передать это другим адептам, чтобы распространить в последующих поколениях, ибо, если кто-то другой получит возможность *изучать* "Сутру Помоста", *это все равно, что он получит наставления лично от меня*".>> **

----------


## Dondhup

> <<Скажем, если кто-то сейчас смог получить это, то он должен передать это другим адептам, чтобы распространить в последующих поколениях, ибо, если кто-то другой получит возможность *изучать* "Сутру Помоста", *это все равно, что он получит наставления лично от меня*".>> **


Изучать не значит только читать.

----------


## Dondhup

> "Единственной целью Будды является вести других к освобождению от страданий с помощью действий тела, речи и ума" (Берхин, и пр.)
> Какая цель может быть у Будды? Он знает что сансара и нирвана - это одно и то же.
> Знает, что для того, чтобы вода успокоилась, ее не нужно дополнительно стимулировать.
> Или она успокоится как-то неправильно? Зачем нужны бодхисаттвы?
> 
> Хотя, понятно. Нужен учитель, ооох как нужен, люди же страдают...
> Вас бы мордой об асфальт?  Это внешнее...
> 
> Или не так. Нужен учитель, ооох как нужен, люди же ищут...
> Так чего же они, все-таки, ищут на стороне?


Будда "связан" состраднием и проявляет формные тела в бесчисленном количестве миров где есть подводимые способные понять Дхарму.
А учение о единстве сансары и нирваны заключается совсем не в том что вы написали.
Вода должна осознать себя спокойной а пока не осознает не будет ей покоя  :Smilie: )))))))

А ваши наезды на необходимость поиска и получения наставлений у  Учителя - это вообще глупость.  :Smilie: 
Что бы вы знали о Дхарме если бы не пришел Будда.

----------


## Zom

> Вода должна осознать себя спокойной а пока не осознает не будет ей покоя


А когда вода осознает себя спокойной, она должна бы успокоиться, иначе подобное осознавание будет самообманом  :Wink:

----------


## До

> Изучать не значит только читать.


Именно так.


Предисловие к Ламриму:

Цонкапа Ловсан Дакпа почитается в Тибете как второй
Будда, и два его сочинения—«Ламрим», посвященный общему
пути Махаяны, и «Нгагрим», посвященный пути Тайной Мант-
ры, охватывают духовную практику буддизма во всем ее объеме.
Сам Цонкапа в конце жизни просил будущих учеников не
печалиться, что они не встретились с ним лично, а прочесть два
упомянутых труда—это будет равноценно личной встрече. На-
чинать следует, разумеется, с первого—Ламрима.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Dondhup

> Именно так.
> 
> 
> Предисловие к Ламриму:
> 
> Цонкапа Ловсан Дакпа почитается в Тибете как второй
> Будда, и два его сочинения—«Ламрим», посвященный общему
> пути Махаяны, и «Нгагрим», посвященный пути Тайной Мант-
> ры, охватывают духовную практику буддизма во всем ее объеме.
> ...


На Ламрим обычно дается комментарий, только читать мало, любой Лама об этом скажет. И только практикуя модно понять Ламрим.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Хорошо.
> 
> P.S.
> Если не сложно, то хотелось бы особо узнать его сегодняшнее мнение относительно такого его логического построения:


Такого рода любопытство удовлетворяйте своими возможностями. Как говорил один наставник - не судите, да не судимы будете. 
Я так понимаю, мнение И. Берхина для вас все равно не авторитетно, так что, чем меньше у вас поводов обсуждать кого-то еще, тем лучше для вас. По моему скромному мнению  :Wink:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Или она успокоится как-то неправильно? Зачем нужны бодхисаттвы?


Учитель не нужен, если у вас ясный ум. Об этом все мастера говорят. Ваш ум спокоен? Так, все-таки, почему вы пришли сюда?

----------


## Ho Shim

«Если, как сказано в Сутре Сердца, нет никакого достижения там, где нечего достигать, то зачем мы практикуем Дзен?»

----------


## Ersh

> <<Скажем, если кто-то сейчас смог получить это, то он должен передать это другим адептам, чтобы распространить в последующих поколениях, ибо, если кто-то другой получит возможность *изучать* "Сутру Помоста", *это все равно, что он получит наставления лично от меня*".>> **


Получать наставления, и реализовать свою Будда-природу - не одно и то же.

----------


## Dondhup

Надо в ветке форума линии чань ввести доля модератора кнопку - удар палкой  :Wink: 
А для юзеров - поклон  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

К сожалению, реальный удар палкой от учителя этим не заменишь. Приходится применять бан, чтобы некоторые юзеры с упорством, достойным лучшего применения, не распространяли очевидную ересь.
UPD Да еще чтобы получить удар, надо этого Учителя найти.

----------


## Юнонг

> Учитель не нужен, если у вас ясный ум. Об этом все мастера говорят. Ваш ум спокоен? Так, все-таки, почему вы пришли сюда?


Если продолжить логику успокоения воды, то можно придти к тотальному замолканию. Но это неестественно (хотя бы для языка). И вообще-то я никуда и ни пришел. Сам с собой разговариваю, используя оппонентов для поддержания беседы.

----------


## Юнонг

> Будда "связан" состраднием и проявляет формные тела в бесчисленном количестве миров где есть подводимые способные понять Дхарму.
> А учение о единстве сансары и нирваны заключается совсем не в том что вы написали.
> Вода должна осознать себя спокойной а пока не осознает не будет ей покоя )))))))
> 
> А ваши наезды на необходимость поиска и получения наставлений у  Учителя - это вообще глупость. 
> Что бы вы знали о Дхарме если бы не пришел Будда.


Так вот именно, пока вода не осознает, а не пока ей не помогут.
Я не писал о том, в чем заключается учение, а писал, что Будда это Знает.

Да какие наезды... Показательно выражение "необходимость поиска".
Вы, наверное, думаете, что если бы не было Будды, то у людей не было бы глаз
в том числе и третьих. Вас что занимает, сама дхарма, или ее обозначение словом "дхарма"?

----------


## Юнонг

> А по-моему, неуверенность неуверенности - рознь.
> Первая - от слабости, вторая - от ощущения срединного пути.
> Учитель может лишить первой, но может лишить и второй.





> Можно о второй поподробнее?


Видеть Истину - это естественная вещь для каждого, она в любую секунду может промелькнуть, но в ту же секунду может и заслониться. Отсюда вторая неуверенность. Эта неуверенность одновременно является и сосредоточенностью. Наверное, именно ее можно назвать Срединным Путем.

----------


## Dondhup

> Так вот именно, пока вода не осознает, а не пока ей не помогут.
> Я не писал о том, в чем заключается учение, а писал, что Будда это Знает.
> 
> Да какие наезды... Показательно выражение "необходимость поиска".
> Вы, наверное, думаете, что если бы не было Будды, то у людей не было бы глаз
> в том числе и третьих. Вас что занимает, сама дхарма, или ее обозначение словом "дхарма"?


Знаете Юнона что такое ошибка трех сосудов при слушании Дхармы?
Разговор с Вами превращается в пустую демагогию, у вас свое представление о буддизме отличающееся в корне от представления носителей традиции о чем вам неоднократно говорили на БФ в той или иной форме люди практикующие в чистой линии передачи. За все время существования Учения ни один человек не достиг реализации сам по себе без Учителя и практики в соответвии с его наставлениями. Хотите практиковать сами - флаг вам в руки, но никакого отношения к Дхарме это не имееет.
Пользы от того что Вам говорят вы не получаете, вам близка позиция таких же как вы - людей не являющихся буддистами и не практикующим в традиции. 

Ответе мне на один вопрос- зачем вы пишите на БФ? В любом монастыре линии дзэн или в серьезной общине разговаривать так долго ни о чем вам бы просто не дали.

----------


## До

Ersh, дело было так:

1. Я сказал: _книга - речь учителя_.
2. С этим Ersh не согласился, т.е. книга, это _не_ речь учителя.

3. Я привел слова двух великих китайских учителей, что изучение/чтение их книг равносильно _личной_ встрече с ними.
4-5. На это Dondup и Ersh написали почему не стоит обращать внимание, придавать значение, принимать всерьёз эти утверждения этих великих учителей.

Вот вопрос - как вы выбираете на какие слова учителей стоит обращать внимание, а на какие нет? (_риторич_.)

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Dondhup

> Ersh, дело было так:
> 
> 1. Я сказал: _книга - речь учителя_.
> 2. С этим Ersh не согласился, т.е. книга, это _не_ речь учителя.
> 
> 3. Я привел слова двух великих китайских учителей, что изучение/чтение их книг равносильно _личной_ встрече с ними.
> 4-5. На это Dondup и Ersh написали почему не стоит обращать внимание, придавать значение, принимать всерьёз эти утверждения этих великих учителей.
> 
> Вот вопрос - как вы выбираете на какие слова учителей стоит обращать внимание, а на какие нет? (_риторич_.)


1) Ерш сказал, что не известно случаев Просветления от речи Учителя, переданных таким образом. Так что ваше утверждение относительно его слов ложно.
2) В книжках человек видит то что может увидеть, для этого и нужна прямая передача Дхармы от Учителя - как комментарии к каноническим текстам  или личные наставления, чтобы научить его новому и показать ему его ошибки Читая книжки и пытаясь практиковать самому на основе прочитанного сделать это практически невозможно.

----------


## Dondhup

> _Обращаюсь к BTR, а не к автору высказывания, по той причине, что мой коммментарий относится ни к самому высказыванию, а является продолжением ранее сказанного относительно недоверия к Учителям через наблюдение их учеников_
> 
> *BTR*, вы поблагодарили *Dondhup* за его высказывание в посте № 204: Таким образом я вполне могу отнести и Вас к людям, "практикующим чистую Дхарму" в отличии от тех, кто практикует "грязную Дхарму", кому надоело терпеть и хочется наконец поменять внешние условия существования так, чтобы стало комфортно, уютно на БФ.
> 
> 1) Прежде всего я хочу еще раз подчеркнуть свою точку зрения, что с хорошим Учителем идти по Пути значительно лучше, эффективнее и правильнее, чем без учителя.
> 2) До тех пор, пока я буду встречать на своем пути лишь учеников, которые "практикуют ЧИСТУЮ Дхарму", которым "надоело", которые хотят поменять внешние условия своего существования и видят в этом решение каких-то своих проблем, я буду утверждать, что у меня нет оснований утверждать, что есть достойные Учителя. Достойные не меня, а достойные Дхармы, суть которой уж ни как не в изменении условий своего существования.
> 
> Можно эти слова из поста № 204 отнести к шутке (ведь смайлики расставлены). Но на счет шуток я придерживаюсь рекомендации Будды Готамы из авторитетного для меня источника:
> А раз нет такого поступка, на который не способен лгущий себе и другим человек, то доверия ему нет. А раз нет ему доверия, то нет и доверия его словам, что он учится у истинного Учителя, постигшего Дхарму. Не Учителю нет доверия, а словам ученика. 
> ...


Знаете Павел, есть правила кому можно проповедовать Дхарму а кому проповедь Дхармы не принесет пользы. Об этом например подробно написано в Ламриме 1 том.

----------


## До

> 1) Ерш сказал, что не известно случаев Просветления от речи Учителя, переданных таким образом. Так что ваше утверждение относительно его слов ложно.


Пусть он сам об этом скажет.  :Smilie:  Я там вижу _возражение_, которое всего-лишь перефразировал прямым текстом, без уверток и намёков.




> 2) В _книжках человек видит то что может увидеть_, для этого и нужна прямая передача Дхармы от Учителя - как комментарии к каноническим текстам  или личные наставления, чтобы научить его новому и показать ему его ошибки Читая книжки и пытаясь практиковать самому на основе прочитанного сделать это практически невозможно.


При _личной встрече с учителем человек видит то, что может увидеть_, разве нет? Плюс вы тут говорите про некие комментарии - это разве не книги? Плюс, рассмотрим конкретное поучение о _обетах мирянина_ - невозможно их ни понять по книгам, ни практиковать самому? (Может некоторые поучения можно понять по книгам, а некоторые невозможно? (А можно только если учитель лично скажет те же самые _слова_ из книги?)

ps. Я понимаю так - речь бывает устная и письменная. Книга - письменная, лекция - устная.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Dondhup

> Пусть он сам об этом скажет.  Я там вижу _возражение_, которое всего-лишь перефразировал прямым текстом, без уверток и намёков.
> 
> 
> При _личной встрече с учителем человек видит то, что может увидеть_, разве нет? Плюс вы тут говорите про некие комментарии - это разве не книги? Плюс, рассмотрим конкретное поучение о _обетах мирянина_ - невозможно их ни понять по книгам, ни практиковать самому? (Может некоторые поучения можно понять по книгам, а некоторые невозможно? (А можно только если учитель лично скажет те же самые _слова_ из книги?)
> 
> ps. Я понимаю так - речь бывает устная и письменная. Книга - письменная, лекция - устная.


При личной встрече ч Учителем передача происхолдит не только через речь,
видит не только человек но и Учитель. И Учитель дает наставления в соответствии с уровнем и способностями человека. Это модно особенно яснов видеть когда ученики задают вопросы.  Обеты вообще принимаются только с Учителем.

Привидити хотя бы один пример достижения Просветления без Учителя?

----------


## До

> При личной встрече с Учителем передача происхолдит не только через речь, видит не только человек но и Учитель. И Учитель дает наставления в соответствии с уровнем и способностями человека. Это можно особенно ясно видеть когда ученики задают вопросы. Обеты вообще принимаются только с Учителем. Привидите хотя бы один пример достижения Просветления без Учителя?


Учитель с большой буквы, это Будда. Всё что мы имеем - это с Учителем.
Книга - речь учителя, следовательно даже при отсутствии личной встречи, это _с учителем_.
Я-то учителей не отрицаю, это скорее вы отрицаете учителей и Учителя.

Кстати в раннем буддизме и махаяне опора скорее делается не на учителя, а на достойных _друзей_.




> Привидите хотя бы один пример достижения Просветления без Учителя?


Если некий монах дал краткое поучение и _ушел_, а через 16 лет практик его реализовал, то это считается? Вплоть до того, что ученик реализовался раньше своего учителя. Такое я про махасиддхов читал (Котилу и Шантипу).
Шестой патриарх чань Хуэйнэн обрел просветление прослушав на площади сутру Алмазную.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.01.2013)

----------


## Dondhup

> Учитель с большой буквы, это Будда. Всё что мы имеем - это с Учителем.
> Книга - речь учителя, следовательно даже при отсутствии личной встречи, это _с учителем_.
> Я-то учителей не отрицаю, это скорее вы отрицаете учителей и Учителя.
> 
> Кстати в раннем буддизме и махаяне опора скорее делается не на учителя, а на достойных _друзей_.
> 
> 
> Если некий монах дал краткое поучение и _ушел_, а через 16 лет практик его реализовал, то это считается? Вплоть до того, что ученик реализовался раньше своего учителя. Такое я про махасиддхов читал (Котилу и Шантипу).
> Шестой патриарх чань Хуэйнэн обрел просветление прослушав на площади сутру Алмазную.


Ага черное - это белое, а война -  это мир, конечно я "отрицаю" Ламу, ведь практикую в соответствии с его наставлениями. А читал бы только книжки - не отрицал. 

"Кстати в раннем буддизме и махаяне опора скорее делается не на учителя, а на достойных _друзей_."
а это вы где вычитали? Термин Благой друг в тибетском буддизме как раз и означает Ламу.

Все махасиддхи получали от своих Учителей ванг и дженанг в Ваджране, там вообще без Ламы не шагу.
хорошо хоть Ваджраяну по книжкам вы практиковать не пытаетесь. В Москве были умники которые это делали - так умерли почти все.

Про патриарха линии дзэн пость лучше дзэнцы ответят.

----------


## Ersh

> Ersh, дело было так:
> 
> 1. Я сказал: _книга - речь учителя_.
> 2. С этим Ersh не согласился, т.е. книга, это _не_ речь учителя.
> 
> 3. Я привел слова двух великих китайских учителей, что изучение/чтение их книг равносильно _личной_ встрече с ними.
> 4-5. На это Dondup и Ersh написали почему не стоит обращать внимание, придавать значение, принимать всерьёз эти утверждения этих великих учителей.
> 
> Вот вопрос - как вы выбираете на какие слова учителей стоит обращать внимание, а на какие нет? (_риторич_.)


Уважаемый До, на сочтите за труд, указать мои слова, где бы я _не согласился_ с тем, что книга - это речь учителя. В противном случае, Ваше умозаключение является ложным. 
Уважаемый До, на сочтите за труд, указать мои слова, где бы я написал, что на слова великих учителей не стоит обращать внимание? 
В противном случае, Ваше утверждение является ложным.




> Пусть он сам об этом скажет.  Я там вижу возражение, которое всего-лишь перефразировал прямым текстом, без уверток и намёков.


Не надо перефразировать чужие выражения, удобным Вам образом. Иначе это является нарушением правил Форума, и прямой клеветой. Я вынужден буду пожаловаться администрации. :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

А это идея. Сегодня у нас практика, я заслуги от нее посвящу всем живым существа  и особенно местным форумчанам, не пришедшим еще к Прибежищу. Пусто наша любимая  "Администрация" им поможет  :Smilie: 

О Манджушри, Владыка мудрости, рассеки своим ваджрным мечом тму неведения и даруй страдальцам скитающимся во раке сансары свет Дхармы!
О Ешей Гамбо, глава всех Дхармапал, устрани все препятствия на пути к освобождению.

----------


## Ersh

На этих прекрасных словах, тред закрывается, на благо всех живых существ.

----------

